# Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, #h
hier ein Unterthread/Tochterthread des "Arc'i Sammelthread"

Backlink nach oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Hier mal die erste Gründungsanlaufstelle für einen (weltoffenen ) Fanclub, zum diskutieren, flamen, "Eine Starke Gemeinschaft", etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Linkliste auf alte und neue Threads zu diesem Unterthema:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Also ich oute mich mal als (weltoffenen ) Liebhaber u. Fan dieser Rollen ! #h :vik:


----------



## Living Dead (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich mich auch ; )

Mit ein bisschen Bastelei hat man für das Geld ein super Rolle in der Hand!


----------



## plattform7 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Besitze ja bereits 3 Red´s - also könnte durchaus auch als solch Einer bezeichnet werden :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Joa bin auch ein fan der Red obwohl eine meiner beiden grade mit akuten problemen in der Reperatur ist ...
Und das ausgerechnet jetzt wo die Mefos am beißen sind und der Dorsch Hauptsaison hat  =(


----------



## pike1984 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bin wohl dabei:

10400 Red, 720er Blue, 3000er Applause, 4000er Passion und 2000er Ecusima:l


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Kochtoppangler
Salzwasserprobleme???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Könnte sein .
Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen war hinnüber und
das Kugellager im kurbelknauf ebenfalls .


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Naja.
Ist bestimmt ne Prima Rolle, aber ich bleib dann lieber bei meinen Alten. Symetre, Stradic, Twin Power, 
Keine Sorgen!

Ob die heute auch noch so resistent sind weiss ich nicht aber die 2002 und 2003 Modelle halten durch.


----------



## Living Dead (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Könnte sein .
> Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen war hinnüber und
> das Kugellager im kurbelknauf ebenfalls .




Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch! Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen scheint im A r s c h zu sein... Konnte es bis jetzt nich beheben!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Naja zur Zeit is die Rolle in reperatur , und dann bestell ich mir halt 1,2 Kugellager auf Reserve .
Bin ansonsten mit der Rolle recht zufrieden , vergleichbare Shimanos würden um einiges mehr kosten , und ich wette auch ne Shimano würd bei mir früher oder später abnutzungserscheinungen zeigen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Guckt mal #h Dafür habe ich den anderen Thread heute schon angelegt 

Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600

Funzt ganz einfach: Hier oben im ersten Post auf den Arc'i Sammelthread gehen, den anderen Link im zweiten Post dort zu Wartung+Salzwasser nehmen, und dann laßt uns mal die Röllchen und Kurbelkugellager auseinandernehmen. 
Wenn es gerade jetzt in der kälter werdenden Jahreszeit passiert, wundert mich das eigentlich nicht so sehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Kann sein meine haben vieleicht im Schnitt so 100 Angeltage an der Ostsee aufm Buckel.
Deine ja wahrscheinlich mehr.


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist in der Tat die einzige mir bekannte Schwachstelle der Arcs. Ich muss es bei meiner leider auch schon zweimal austauschen aufgrund akuter Schleifgeräusche. (obwohl ich von drei Tagen Bodden abgesehen nur im Süßwasser geangelt habe). Muss aber positiv erwähnen, dass Spro mir die Röllchen kostenlos ersetzt hat.  
Im Übrigen hat meine 930er Blue Arc aber ansonsten hunderte Angeltage und ebensoviele Raubfische darunter auch ein paar metrige Welse überlebt. Ich finde das spricht gerade im Hinblick auf den Preis schon für sich.


----------



## interloper (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich bekenne mich mit meiner 10200 ebenfalls zum Fanclub. Es wird nicht die einzige bleiben!!! Probleme:
KEINE

Gruß marcel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Veit schrieb:


> Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist in der Tat die einzige mir bekannte Schwachstelle der Arcs.


Also ich muß meine doch einmal im Monat mit meiner Dünnfettmischung warten, sofern ich 2-3mal pro Woche angeln gehe, damit sie superglatt und geräuschlos laufen. 
Das ist irgendwie der Preis für das Riesenröllchen, was die Schmierung an der einen Seite gerne ein bischen wegdrückt. Dafür läuft es immer 1a mit. #6


----------



## donlotis (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo,

bisher keinerlei Probleme irgendeiner Art. Ich fische die Red 10300 sowohl im Salz- als auch im Süßwasser seit nunmehr zwei Jahren, meistens mit geflochtener Powerline. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Mal ein paar Bilder, Impressionen der Arc, für diesen Thread!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Und noch welche, alle vom Mai 2006:


----------



## Fischbox (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



interloper schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich mit meiner 10200 ebenfalls zum Fanclub. Es wird nicht die einzige bleiben!!! Probleme:
> KEINE
> 
> Gruß marcel



Ich ersetze 10200 durch 10400 und Marcel durch Thomas, dann passt das auch bei mir#6


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ok ich hab auch ne 10400 und bis jetzt 1 Jahr keine Probleme


----------



## bazawe (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Nachdem ich die Red-Arc noch vor der Markteinführung beim testen durch Berti Bovens begutachten konnte, entschied ich mich auch eine zu kaufen. Mein 10300 Modell läuft heute noch wie am ersten Tag (einmal nachgefettet). Sicher in der Preisklasse eine der besten, wenn nicht die beste Rolle.
 Gruß bazawe


----------



## profifischer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo
Ich bin auch ein Fan der Red Arcs.
Ich habe zur Zeit eine 10400er auf einer Black Arrow und eine 10200er auf der Ashura Seabass in 2,70m. Ich finde die Red Arc super für diesen Preis.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

naja habe 2 arc´s!

10200 und 10400!!

ich aheb aber angst sie im salzwasser einzusetzen,habe immer meine bedenken:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich aheb aber angst sie im salzwasser einzusetzen,habe immer meine bedenken:c


Schau mal da, da wird ihm geholfen: #h
Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)     
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600


----------



## Fischbox (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja habe 2 arc´s!
> 
> 10200 und 10400!!
> 
> ich aheb aber angst sie im salzwasser einzusetzen,habe immer meine bedenken:c



Dann solltest du nur noch die Kopfrute im Salzwasser einsetzen. Die Fischerei im Salzwasser setzt Rollenpflege voraus, und da ist es nicht entscheidend, ob die Rolle nun als Salzwasserfest angeboten wird oder nicht. In meinen Augen gibt es eine solche Rolle nicht. Nach einem Vollbad ist immer Pflege angesagt, auch wenn die Rolle Stella oder Twin Power heisst.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Fischbox: genauso isses! #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

trotzdem habe ich immer ansgt,da mein kleines röllchen leidet|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> trotzdem habe ich immer ansgt,da mein kleines röllchen leidet|wavey:


Angst ist ein schlechter Leitfaden. Ich habe mir eine intensiv Salzwassergefischte RedArc ein mehrmals sehr genau angeschaut, da ist nix. Und wenn Du so besorgt drum bist, wirst Du das bischen Pflege auch nicht vergessen. 
Wenn Du deine liebliche Rolle nicht so derbe prügelst, wenn es hängt - die kann schließlich nichts dafür, dann passiert auch rein garnix.
Los raus ans Wasser (Meer), so eine Rolle gehört gefischt, die freut sich auf große Fische! :m


----------



## Fischbox (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

In Kaltenkirchen bei M....z haben sie die 3000 er RedArc gerade für 49,99€. Zumindest sind sie im aktuellen Prospekt....


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

...und gestern hatten sie auch noch jede Menge Arcs da. Hab mir gleich mal 2 3000er zu 50 und eine 4000er zum Kurs von 55€ geholt. Allerdings ist keine von den feinen Teilchen für mich bestimmt...:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

^ Hast Du schon genug Röllchen davon? 

Netter Zug von Dir, für andere günstig einzukaufen! #6 Bei den Preisen könntest Du ja praktisch Subunternehmer werden. :q Läßt hoffen, daß solche Sonderpreise öfter mal vorkommen können.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Juhu hab heute nen Paket bekommen , und da war anstatt meiner alten reparierten Red Arc ne nagelneue drin , sogar mit beiden Ersatzspulen !

Und das ganze für unglaubliche 0 €

Super Service vom Angelcenter Kassel und von Spro !

Warum sie dafür aber fast 2 Monate gebraucht haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Super Service vom Angelcenter Kassel und von Spro !


Das ist doch eine gute Nachricht! #6 
Meine Roten stammen nach deiner damaligen Sonderangebotsnachricht ja auch von dort.
Schade ist eigentlich nur, daß der Normalpreis im Shop nicht so in der gleichen Ebene liegt.

Servicezeiten und Servicelaufzeiten sind dann nochmal so ein anderes Thema |rolleyes ,
2 Monate sind immerhin noch besser als Jahre oder NIE, wie man es von anderen Labels kennt. Die Bearbeitungszeit wünscht man sich aber auf jeden Fall schon noch ein Stückchen zügiger. Immerhin muß man auch von 3 Companies ausgehen, erstmal das ACenter, danach Spro als reiner Reseller und dann der immer noch unbekannte Manufakteur dahinter, wo sie die kaufen, sowie alles retour.
Wie ich das jetzt abzähle, wurde Dir für die Ausfallzeit ne E-Spule spendiert?

Kannst Du mal so zusammenfassen, was die alte Rolle so runter hatte?
Daß das Schnurlaufröllchen unter Seewasser zuwenig Zuwendung hatte usw., das hatten wir ja schon mal, aber schließlich muß das alles unter dem Faktor der Nutzungshäufigkeit und -dauer gesehen werden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

War nicht eine E- Spule sondern sogar 2...
Hab ne komplett neue 10401 bekommen mit beiden Spulen , und die alte Spule die ich mit hingeschickt hatte haben sie auch wieder mit zurückgeschickt ...
Hab jetzt also insgesamt 5 Ersatzspulen (davon 2 Match) für meine Große :q 


Naja hab die neue grade mal auseinandergenommen , was da an Fett drin war , war echt unter aller sau . Man musste schon genau hingucken um zu sehen das da überhaupt Fett dran war !

Tjoa und was die alte runter hatte ist ne gute frage würd jetzt mal so ganz grob sagen :

So 50 mal Mefo/Dorsch/Hornhecht a 2-3 Stunden , 10-15 mal Hechtangeln 2-3 Stunden , 6 mal faulenzen auf Zander 12-14 Stunden , noch ein paar längere Touren auf Hecht , und noch so 10 mal zum grundangeln sowohl Süß als auch Salzwasser ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt also insgesamt 5 Ersatzspulen (davon 2 Match) für meine Große :q


5 E-Spulen ist gerade so richtig und ausreichend für die erste Rolle. 

Das mangelnde Fett sollte jetzt ja kein Problem mehr sein. Was Du mit der alten alles angestellt hast, ist ja schon ganz beachtlich. #6


----------



## Snapster (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo!

Ich weiss zwar nicht so ganz genau, ob ich hier in diesem Thread richtig bin mit meinem Anliegen, aber versuchen kann ich es ja mal!

Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen eine 4000er Red Arc gekauft. Jedoch habe ich bisher noch ein paar Probleme mit ihr. Und zwar entstehen sehr oft Perrücken bzw Schlaufen, welche mir schon den ein oder anderen Schnur und Köderverlust beschafft haben. Nun an der Geflochtenen kann es nun nicht liegen, denn es ist bisher bei 13er Power-Pro, 12er Fireline, 0,06er Whiplash passiert. Ich dachte als erstes, das es an der Schnurverlegung bzw. den Unterlegscheiben liegt... Jedoch ist die Schnurverlegung sehr gerade, da ich es schon mit 2 Scheiben von Anfang an justiert habe.

Habt ihr eine Idee wodran dies liegen kann? 

Es ist nämlich wirklich nervig, da ich bisher jedes Angeln 2-3 Schlaufen abschneiden oder endtüddeln musste, oder sich alles mit einem kurzen Knall verabschiedet hat.

Ich benutze sie bisher nur zum MeFo fischen. Und würde sie auch gern behalten, da die Laufeigenschaften nachm Neufetten "top" sind.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus

MfG  Snapster |wavey: 



PS: Habe auch ne 3000er Zauber. Bei dieser Rolle ist es auch ab und zu mal vorgekommen, aber nicht mit so einer Häufigkeit!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Da du in 3 Wochen schon 3 Schnüre aufgespult hast könnte es eventuell daran liegen das die Schnur vom aufspulen noch verdrallt ist ?
Ich hatte mit der 12er fireline ganz am anfang auch probleme , nach 4 oder 5 Stunden fischen hat sich das dann aber gelegt , und seitdem hab ich damit kaum noch tüddel .

Ansonsten könnt ich mir noch vorstellen das du die Spule etwas zu voll gemacht hast . Grade bei noch nicht "eingeangelter" Fireline lass ich erstmal nen deutlichen Abstand zur Kante und fütter dann später nochmal etwas Mono unter .


----------



## Snapster (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Also alle drei Schnüre waren aber schon "eigeangelt" von der Zauber übernommen worden. Musste die Schnur ja nur so oft wechseln, da die Arc die Schnur immer ratz fatz von 150 Meter auf 60/70 Meter gekürtzt hat...

Bei der Whiplash habe ich ja schon ne größere Kante gelassen, das hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen... #q 

Keiner eine Idee... wodran es sonst liegen könnte?!


----------



## KHof (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Snapster!

Der Grund für deine Schwierigkeiten liegt vermutlich doch bei den Unterlegscheiben. Sind diese nicht ganz korrekt gesetzt wird die Wickelkontur nur in Extremfällen schief, meist ist nur vorne oder hinten die Wicklung lockerer als in der Mitte. Das reicht dann schon.
Hat mich eine Füllung Dynacast gekostet und nun gehts.

Klaus


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Jo würd nochmal prüfen ob sich nicht oben oder unten leichte schnuranhäufungen bilden .
Oder ob die Schnur zwar gleichmäßig aber nach vorne oder hinten leicht schräg verläuft .

Oder vielleicht zu locker aufgespult ? Ansonsten kann cih mir das nicht erklären ...

Im Zweifelsfall , schreib Angeldet ne PN ... :q


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Da du die Whiplash ja sowieso geschrottet hast würde ich die auch möglichst meiden. Taugt meiner Meinung nach kaum zum Spinnen. Nehme sie nur noch zum Schleppen.
Ansonsten stimmt schon mal ne PM @ Angeldet.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Promachos (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo!

Bin von meiner RedArc so begeistert, dass ich mir noch eine (oder zwei) davon zulegen will. Aber vielleicht auch eine BlueArc.
Nun meine Frage: Welche BlueArc entspricht denn der RedArc 10200?

Dank & Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Red Arc und Blue Arc 9000 er sind fast baugleich .

die 7000er und 8000er haben weniger Kugellager und ein robusteres SG Getriebe .

Ob Red Arc oder 9000er würd ich mir aber gut überlegen , da man die red im Angebot meist sehr günstiger bekommt .
Die Blue hab ich dagegen noch nirgendwo reduziert gesehen (hab aber auch nicht gezielt nach geguckt) .


----------



## @dr! (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

hey...

könnt ihr mir nen shop nennen bei dem man im moment billig an ne red kommen könnte? möchte mir nämlich auch eine zulegen und bin deshalb auf der suche.


----------



## Effe (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Moin,

den günstigtsten Händler den ich gefunden hatte war:
http://www.boddenangler.de/spro-red-arc-tuffbody-p-476.html

Da ab 75 € Versandkostenfrei, keine weiteren Kosten!

Hier 0,45 € (z.B. bei der 10400) teurer durch Versandkosten (4,50 €), aber Angelboardpartner! http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=8407

Und jetzt will ich mal gemein sein  Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen kostete die 10300 49,95 Euro und die 10400 nur 55 Euro im Angebot!!! Aber kein Versand. Für mich hat sich der "kleine" Umweg gelohnt. Das trifft vermutlich bei Dir nicht zu. Sorry

Gruß 
Effe


----------



## Dennert (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich werde am Wochenende meine 3 Jahre alte Blaue, mit der ich viele Angelabenteuer erlebt und schöne Fische gedrillt habe leider abschrauben müssen

:c :c :c 





um sie durch ne neue Rote 10300 zu ersetzen :vik: :vik: 

Meine Blue funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei, es waren lediglich ein paar kleinere Probleme mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen aufgetreten (Schleifgeräusche) aber die hab ich wahrscheinlich selbst verursacht. Ab und zu bei Hängern über die Rolle gezerrt, sollte man nicht machen.

Mal sehen, wie die neue ist |supergri


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

ich hab mir jetz auch ne redarc gegönnt und bin restlos überzeugt .....hätte nie gedacht das die so super laufen und dann noch für den preis ... hätte mich besser was früher von den shimanos getrennt wobei die auch nicht schlecht sind


----------



## davis (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hey Ho!

Ich fische bereits ne BlueArc 730 und eine 740...vorher habe ich immer Shimano Rollen mit Kampfbremse (SuperAero, Stradic usw.) gefischt aber seitdem ich meine 1. Arc hatte bin ich um 180° umgepolt. Die Shimanos sind natürlich auch gut aber die Arc´s haben im Praxistest deutlich besser gepunktet!

Jetzt steht bei mir ewt. demnächst nochmal ne Rollenanschaffung an. 
Kann einer was zum direkten Vergleich von 
BlueArc 730
BlueArc 930
RedArc 10300
berichten??

Ist z.B. die RedArc wirklich besser als die 9er Serie der Blue??

greetz


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Red ist definitiv besser als die 9000er , da die 9000er praktisch nur ne abgespeckte Red ist .

Die 7000er und 8000er haben dagegen ein anderes getriebe .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hi Fans! #h 

Muß hier doch mal ein bischen angesammeltes Wissen los werden: 

Die Rollen sind ziemlich gleich, eine 9000er BlueArc und eine 10000er RedArc unterscheiden sich nur in Farbe und der Kurbel, wie zur Ryobi Zauber genauso auch. 
Manche werden den T-Knauf einer 9000er Blue Arc in den Gr.3+4 sogar besser finden, er ist auch aufschraubbar und reinigbar (Sand ), allerdings nur ein Kugellager drin - egal. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=55424&d=1169386508
Die Metallkurbelknäufe der 10000 und 8000 haben 2 Kugellager drin (hab ich selber mal aufgemacht, also definitiv). Die RedArc ist aber einfach schöner, wenn man das rubinrot mag - die schönste überhaupt! :l  (siehe oben und anderswo)

Die SG-Getriebe oder besser Excenter-Getriebeverleger Serie 7000 und 8000 sind einfacher aufgebaut und damit etwas robuster bezüglich hartem Druck auf der Rolle, selbst 10kg real stellen kein Problem dar. Das Schnurlaufröllchen verliert dann schneller mal die Schmierung unter Hochdruck, aber das war's auch schon und ist eigentlich leicht fixbar. Die sehr großen Schnurröllchen laufen sehr leicht an (Schnurschonung!) und eigentlich auch gut, durch die hohe Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit beim Schnellkurbeln und leichtem Auswandern ist die Schmierung aber auch leicht weg. |rolleyes 
Die Spritze mit dickem Öl gefüllt und feiner Nadel aus der Apotheke für 20ct #6 stellt das Schnurlaufröllchen und andere Stellen ruhig. Das Röllchenhändling der Ryobi Excia ist übrigens besser, ein Dreh mit einer 2 oder 5 ct Münze und draußen. 

Genauso ist die Excia auch auch als direkte Shimano Konkurrenz in gleicher Normalbauart aufgebaut, einfacher als die RedArc, BlueArc9 und Zauber. Diese 3 haben sage und schreibe *6* Zahnräder für Getriebe+WS-Antrieb, viele andere Rollen incl. Excia und die Shimanos haben nur *3*, der WS wird da simpler Weise direkt am hochübersetzten Flanschhauptritzel mitgedreht. 

Da mit diesem Mehraufwand 6 vs. 3 die Drehung direkt vom Großrad abgenommen wird, läuft die Schnurverlegung der 3 WS-Rollen so dermaßen langsam und ruhig, Lauf+Auswuchttechnisch absolut die Nr.1 #6. Die schneller laufenden Schnurverleger wackeln mehr mit der Spule und sind demzufolge unruhiger, gerade beim sehr schnellen Einkurbeln. Da ist die "Rote" und ihre Schwestern eine Klasse für sich, selbst die neue Stella 2007 z.B. kann da nach Schnittbild nichts mithalten, geschweige denn irgendein Excenter-Verleger.
Very-Slow Oscillation Reel - I love you! :k 

Die Spulen (+Kurbeln) passen übrigens alle in der gleichen Größe untereinander, also Ryobi Zauber, Applause und BlueArc 7/8 und 9 sowie RedArc-10, kein Problem untereinander. (außerdem sind die verglichen mit anderen Highend-Rollen saugünstig! #6#6, der Spulen-GAU an der Steinkante ist fast zu Wobblerpreisen zu verschmerzen.)
Die Excia paßt nur in der Gr.3000 zu den anderen 3000er, die Excia 2000 ist z.B. mit einer längeren Spule (wie 3000) ausgestattet und paßt nicht auf die anderen 2000er, genauso wie man leider 3000er und 4000er Spulen grundsätzlich nicht mischen kann wegen des enganliegenden Rotors. 
Ob es bei 1000 und 2000 geht kann ich mangels für mich unötige 1000er Rollen nicht sagen, soll aber (?).


----------



## melis (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Gehört Moritz Nord(Kaltenkirchen) zu den anderen Moritzen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



melis schrieb:


> Gehört Moritz Nord(Kaltenkirchen) zu den anderen Moritzen?


nö, das ist Moritz-Nord.
Hinfahren wird aber wohl immer lohnender, neben der Red-Arc auch z.B. eine Spiderwire Stealth Füllung.


----------



## melis (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Naja aus Bochum nach Kaltenkirchen.


----------



## davis (2. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@AngelDet: Schöne Hintergrund-Infos!#6 Nach 1 Jahr vollstem Einsatz hatte ich vor kurzem leichte Schleifgeräusche in meiner 740 zu bemängeln....habe die Kurbel dann in sämtliche Einzelteile zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert und wieder montiert. Nur leider war mein gewählter Schmierstoff wohl ne Konsistenzklasse zu hoch...nach der Montage dann der Schreck...Schleifgeräusch war weg aber dafür lief das Getriebe nicht mehr sauber...also alles wieder komplett demontiert...entfettet...neu geschmiert (diesmal richtig|rolleyes) und seitdem läuft alles wieder rund! Meinst du man kann einzelne Lager als Ersatzteil nachkaufen?
Müsste man mal nachmessen...vielleicht sinds ja Norm-Lager...|kopfkrat

greetz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



davis schrieb:


> Meinst du man kann einzelne Lager als Ersatzteil nachkaufen?


Beim guten Händler aber auf jeden Fall, der Spro Service klappt (zu fairen Preisen) und die Schiene WFT/Penn/Ryobi lichtet sich hoffentlich auch bald.
Ich weiß zumindest von den Boardpartnern (Gummitanke;Angelc.Kassel;SW-Ausruestung), die diese Rollen anbieten, daß es da mit dem Service auch wirklich gut bestellt ist! #6 

Und mal sorum gesagt: Eine sowieso schon sehr günstige Rolle noch irgendwo billiger kaufen zu wollen bringt in der Beziehung Service und Zufriedenheit einfach keine Pluspunkte ein. :g


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo!

Für mich ist Moritz Nord auch etwas weit. Gibt es eigentlich auch Moritz Süd? Finden konnte ich im Netz auf die Schnelle nix - aber das will ja wenig heißen.

Danke für Tipps und Hinweise
Promachos


----------



## Hechtchris (3. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die Arcs scheinen ja wirklich den Shimano Rollen mal volle paroli zu bieten ! Find ich echt genial so ne geile Rolle für so wenig geld !


----------



## Veit (3. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich werde am Wochenende meine 3 Jahre alte Blaue, mit der ich viele Angelabenteuer erlebt und schöne Fische gedrillt habe leider abschrauben müssen
> 
> :c :c :c
> 
> ...



Hehe, hätte von mir sein können der Beitrag. :q  Werd mir für die neue Räubersaison auch ne 300er Red Arc kaufen. Nach langem Überlegen bin ich einfach der Meinung, dass es Quatsch wäre irgendwelche experimente zu machen mit Daiwa, Tica, Shimano ect. 
Wenn die Rote wieder eine Saison fast tägliches Angeln mit ziemlich vielen (teilweise großen) Fischen und Hängern übersteht, dann bin ich damit absolut zufrieden. Meine alte 9300er Blue Arc hat das jedenfalls fast tadellos getan (von Schleifgeräuschen des Schnurlaufröllchens, die wieder behoben werden konnten, mal abgesehen) und für den Preis finde ich das topp, da Schurverlegung, Lauf und Bremse bei teureren Rollen auch nicht merklich besser sind. Zum Schluss war meine Blue Arc ziemlich zerkrazt und Kurbel und Lauf wurden ein bisschen wacklig, aber im Grunde hat immer noch alles zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Aber wer weiß wie oft ich angeln gehe und was ich so fange, der weiß auch, dass sie auch wirklich intensiv und hart belastet wurde. Und das soll ne andere Rolle dieser Preisklasse erstmal alles so gut überstehen...
Ich jedenfalls steh auf Arcs!!! :m


----------



## Hechtchris (4. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Veit schrieb:


> Hehe, hätte von mir sein können der Beitrag. :q  Werd mir für die neue Räubersaison auch ne 300er Red Arc kaufen. Nach langem Überlegen bin ich einfach der Meinung, dass es Quatsch wäre irgendwelche experimente zu machen mit Daiwa, Tica, Shimano ect.
> Wenn die Rote wieder eine Saison fast tägliches Angeln mit ziemlich vielen (teilweise großen) Fischen und Hängern übersteht, dann bin ich damit absolut zufrieden. Meine alte 9300er Blue Arc hat das jedenfalls fast tadellos getan (von Schleifgeräuschen des Schnurlaufröllchens, die wieder behoben werden konnten, mal abgesehen) und für den Preis finde ich das topp, da Schurverlegung, Lauf und Bremse bei teureren Rollen auch nicht merklich besser sind. Zum Schluss war meine Blue Arc ziemlich zerkrazt und Kurbel und Lauf wurden ein bisschen wacklig, aber im Grunde hat immer noch alles zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Aber wer weiß wie oft ich angeln gehe und was ich so fange, der weiß auch, dass sie auch wirklich intensiv und hart belastet wurde. Und das soll ne andere Rolle dieser Preisklasse erstmal alles so gut überstehen...
> Ich jedenfalls steh auf Arcs!!! :m



Wenn sie deinen Einsatz übersteht muss es wirklich eine geile rolle sein das stimmt allerdings :q :vik:

Find ich echt genial das es andere leute gibt die auch so oft und so gerne angeln gehn ! #6


----------



## Dennert (4. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Jo Veit, Dich kann man schon als Langzeittester bezeichnen. 

Die Tips von jemandem, der täglich am Wasser ist und viel fängt sind die wertvollsten.#6


----------



## davis (11. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hey Ho...

...nochmal kurz paar fragen.

Die 930 und die 940 unterscheiden sich nur durch die Schnurfassung oder?

Und die RedArc unterscheidet sich von der 900er BlueArc nur durch die Kurbel?!

Ach und wie siehts denn mit den original Rollen von Ryobi aus? Wie sind die Ryobi Applause und die Ryobi Zauber denn im Vergleich zur red und Blue?

greetz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ja.
Die Gr.3 und Gr.4 haben nur einen anderen Spulendurchmesser, aber auch einen anderen Rotor.
Redarc <-> BlueArc9000 <-> Zauber : Farbe + Kurbel.
BlueArc8000 <-> BlueArc7000 <-> Applause : Kurbel und ein paar Feinheiten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Das ist die 10400er .

Hier mal die 10200er zum vergleich







:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Falsch nicht im spuleninnendurchmesser sondern im gesamten Spulendurchmesser .

Und nein die E-Spulen kann man nicht austauschen  .


Nimm einfach die 400er größe , Mach nen bisschen Billige Mono als Füllschnur unter die geflochtene  drunter und gut is ...


----------



## davis (12. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Falls der Tipp hier noch nicht kam...

..hier ein Shop mit Top-Preisen für Red- & BlueArc...

www.bigtackle.de

greetz


----------



## Steinadler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@davis 

die preise sind aber nicht günstiger wie bei anderen shops


----------



## pike1984 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> ach mensch jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert ... wollte mir morgen eigentlich die 10300er bestellen, da ich sie eh überwiegend fürs spinnfischen einsetzen werde und meine geflochtene dabei max. ne 15-17er fireline o. spiderwire sein wird denke ich wird die 10300er Größe eigentlich reichen, außerdem mag ich eher kleinere Rollen ... aber 10400er an Kochtoppanglers Rute macht nu aber auch nen schicken und passenden Eindruck ...
> aarrhh verdammt am besten ich mach eene-meene-muh...ist schon blöd wenn keine Tackle-Dealer in der Nähe diese Rollen führen...
> 
> naja jute nacht erstmal



Du, das is ziemlich egal. Die eine wiegt 300, die andre 310 Gramm und von der Größe her ist der Unterschied kaum merklich. Ich hab die 10400 an einer Spinnrute mit 30-70g. Die 10300 hätts meines Erachtens genauso getan.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



davis schrieb:


> Falls der Tipp hier noch nicht kam...
> 
> ..hier ein Shop mit Top-Preisen für Red- & BlueArc...
> 
> ...



Das nennst du Top Preise ?!?!
Bei der Gummitanke ist sie regulär 5 € günstiger .

Und wenns irgendwo Angebote gibt ist sie auch schonmal 10 oder 20 € günstiger ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das nennst du Top Preise ?!?!
> Bei der Gummitanke ist sie regulär 5 € günstiger .
> 
> Und wenns irgendwo Angebote gibt ist sie auch schonmal 10 oder 20 € günstiger ...


Die Gummitanke hat so die günstigsten Dauerpreise und auch einen guten Service bei den Spro Arcs, was will man mehr.
Bei den Ryobi's führt dagegen der Boardpartner S-W-Ausruestung das Feld an, und der Kontakt ist auch gut, eine Ecusima für Gr.3 für 33 oder Gr.4 für 35 EUR (ohne VK!) ist ne Bombensache und macht ganz viele Überlegungen einfach überflüssig! 

Die Frage Gr.3 oder Gr.4 ist nicht schlussendlich zu beantworten, es hängt davon ab was man bevorzugt und dem persönlichen Geschmack, der reale faktische Unterschied ist sehr klein, man macht im Effekt mit beiden nie was falsch. Die 3000er Größe Gr.3 hat einen Vorteil bei der Suche nach einer alten 3000er Shimano Größe oder einer 2500er Daiwa, eine Capricorn 2500 und eine BlueArc 7300 könnten fast Schwestern sein (irgendwie stammen sie historisch auch voneinander ab )
Die Gr.4 Arc hat hat ein etwas wuchtigeres Aussehen (+2mm) und mehr "drauf", nur ein klein wenig, aber Optik eben.

Von zu günstigen Angeboten ohne 1a Service und problemlosen Umtausch würde ich bei den Arcs auch die Finger lassen, es werden inzwischen zuviele "Montagsrollen" irgendwo verramscht, auch gerade bei Ibäh ! :g


----------



## fritte (15. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Wollte euch mal kurz fragen was ihr von dem Angebot haltet.
Red-Arc 100200 mit einer (Mystic Spin.2,70m 2tlg.10-30g Sic beringung)
für 89,99€
Wollte mir die Rolle eigentlich bestellen, aber der Laden ist knapp20KM entfernt und da wollte ich mal um eure Meinung bitten.
Kenne die Ruten Marke zwar nicht, aber ist doch eigentlich nen Geschenk, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



fritte schrieb:


> Wollte mir die Rolle eigentlich bestellen, aber der Laden ist knapp20KM entfernt und da wollte ich mal um eure Meinung bitten.
> Kenne die Ruten Marke zwar nicht, aber ist doch eigentlich nen Geschenk, oder?


Die Rolle kostet günstig ~65 EUR, also wären 24 EUR für die Rute über.  Kannst Du nicht viel verkehrt machen, vor allem dürfte ein Meckern/Service/Umtauschen ja auch nicht so schwierig sein.
Gibts keine Infos woher die Mystic Spin kommt?


----------



## donlotis (15. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gibts keine Infos woher die Mystic Spin kommt?



Na, ist eben Mystic! :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## fritte (15. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

schaut mal auf der seite von angel-domäne.
da steht es als set.


----------



## Steinadler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

jop das set hab ich auch schon ma gesehn wenn du die rute brauchst kaufs dir


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

so ich hab mal ne frage ................. bei meiner arc gibts andauernt schnurverdrallung das schnurlaufröllchen hab ich geölt aber es wird nicht besser ............. als schnur benutz ich ne 20er stroft gtm und eigentlich müsste man dieses problem lösen können oder ist das bei vielen arcs so eine schwachstelle#c


----------



## NorbertF (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

An der Rolle liegt es nicht, ich hab 2 ohne Verdrallungen.
Fischst du mit Spinnern oder Ködern die sich drehen? Wenn ja: Wirbel benutzen (naja machst du sicher).

Kommt es vor wenn du Fische gedrillt hast oder auch so?
Denn: was viele ignorieren: wenn man über die Bremse drillt verdreht sich die Schnur! Kein Scheiss! Drum drillen viele über Rückwärtskurbeln...


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

ja ich benutze die red arc nur zum spinnen aber ich schalt immer bis auf miniwobbler einen wirbel vor .......... ob es an der bremse liegt könnte gut sein wüsste nämlich sonst nicht woher das kommt aufgespult hab ich die schnur unter wasser und leichtem druck da kommts auch nicht her (glaub ich zumindest) wobei mir das drillen per rückwärtskurbeln nicht so gefällt ich werd die schnur mal ab machen und auf ne ältere rolle die nicht so häufig genutzt wird umspulen und dann  die arc nochmal neu bestücken hoff das es dann mit dem drall weniger wird #c.......... leider kann ich nicht versprechen das weniger gedrillt wird :q |rolleyes


----------



## plattform7 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Beim bespulen der Rolle ist es auch noch wichtig, wie die Lage der Spender-Spule ist... Angenommen liegt diese falch auf dem Boden, dann wird die Schnur bereits stark verdrallt aufgespult... Man muss also die Spender-Spule immer "aufrecht" halten - das vermindert den Drall ungemein...


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@plattform 
so spul ich die schnur immer auf ........ also die spule auf ne runde metallstange dann unter wasser und ein freund hält das ganze unter wasser und übt leichten druck auf die spule auf so gibts eigentlich 0 drall


----------



## plattform7 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Steinadler schrieb:


> @plattform
> so spul ich die schnur immer auf ........ also die spule auf ne runde metallstange dann unter wasser und ein freund hält das ganze unter wasser und übt leichten druck auf die spule auf so gibts eigentlich 0 drall



OK, dann kann man das auch ausschließen... 

Dann bin ich auch ratlos... Meine 3 RedArc´s haben die Probleme nicht - egal, ob Geflochtenen oder Mono. Und ich drille auch nur über die Bremse...


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

dann hoff ich mal das es bei der neuen schnur besser klappt ich werde berichten ^^


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hi!
Meine Arc hatte das auch mit der Schnurverdrallung beim Intensivspinnfischen. Kannte ich von meinen bisherigen Rollen so nicht, hab sie unter anderem deshalb wieder abgeschraubt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@ pikepauly 
und so landet man wieder bei shimano ^^
aber ich geb meiner arc noch eine bzw ein paar chancen mindestens solang bis ich wieder geld hab


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Steinadler
Da landet man immer wieder bei dem bösen Japaner!
Und letzendlich gehört das zu den Dingen mit denen man sich im Leben abfinden muss. Wie wir Norddeutschen sagen: Wenn das nen büschen was taugt, kost das auch nen büschen was.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

welche größe hattest du denn pauly ???


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Red Arc 10400 wenns ich richtig sehe die Grösste oder!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Steinadler
meinst Du wirklich Verdrallungen, also Verdrehungen der Schnur?
und auch @Pauly, was für Schnur und Köder habt ihr denn verwendet?

Am Verdrallen hat nun die Rolle wenig Anteil, das sind dann einmal das Aufspulen (oben abgehandelt), kann man aber immer wieder Fehler machen, und vor allem dann die Köder, bei dünner Schnur drehen Spinner u. Blinker nun mal die Schnur ein, und das mit dem Anti-Drall Schnurlaufröllchen ist ja mehr eine Marketing-Fabel als daß es funktioniert. 
Bei dünner Geflochtener mit Spinner ist die Schnur sogar hin |uhoh: , das mache ich lieber gar nicht mehr so. 
Also Verdrallung ist nur eine Längsverdrillung der Schnur, das alleine ist auf der Arc sogar noch ziemlich handhabbar, andere Rollen lassen die Schnur viel schneller Sauerkraut bilden, aber verhindern tut die Arc das eben auch nicht, evtl. merkt man es erstmal länger nicht.
Drall bekommt man nur wirksam verhindert, wenn man ein Unwuchtgewicht montiert, also z.B. ein Bleischrot am etwas länger gelassenen Schnurende eines Knotens. Wenn es dann einwandfrei funktioniert, hat man eine Schnur mit zuwenig Längssteifigkeit gehabt. Bei genügender Längssteifigkeit und genügend Zug vom Köder passiert nämlich gar nichts.

Was ich an (schlimmeren) Schnurstörungen festgestellt habe, durch Einsatz vieler verschiedener Schnüre in der letzten Zeit, zeigt schon eher Grenzen auf. Der Abstand Leitring-Spule und die Position auf der Rute ist wesentlich für eine störungsfreie Schnurwickelei, wenn der Ring zu weit weg ist, ist Ärger vorprogrammiert, sich überschlagende fangende Schnurschlaufen ist Müll und Perückengefahr pur. 
Zu kleine Köder können an einer dickeren Schnur nicht genug Zug aufbauen, das macht Probleme und bereitet Perücken vor, 6g Blinker an 0.26 Mono z.B. 
Und dann sowas wie Spinnenwebenschnur, speziell die auch so heißende Spiderwire 012, die ist sehr dünn, fliegt im Wind und wickelt sich worum sie kann, auch um den Bremsknauf und vor allem legt sie gerne eine kleine Restschlaufe und bereitet damit das Übel vor, aber auch wieder kleine Köder mit wenig Zug sind dabei nachteilig. Sowas muß man einfach kontrollierend strammziehen nach dem Bügelschließen, dann geht das. Bei starkem Wind oder Dunkelheit funzt es aber nicht mehr.

Also kurz gesagt: Es gibt problematischere Schnüre und nicht so gut funzende Combos Schnur-Köder. Erst wenn man dieselbe Schnur und dieselben Köder auf verschiedenen Rollen verwendet und verglichen hat, dann könnte man was zu Drall- und Tüdelunterschieden sagen.


----------



## Steinadler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@angeldet 
ja ich mein verdrallung und zwar richtig starke ........ die erste woche harter einsatz machte der schnur nix doch dieses wochenende machte es wusch und der drall war da ich hatte 4 perrücken und nach jedem wurf gab es überall verdrallung also das war bei der stroft so .......... vorher hatte ich 5 tage ne balzer platinum drauf weil die stroft noch nicht da war  diese verdrallte sich bereits nach dem 2ten tag am wasser ....... das ist aber auch das einzige prob das ich mit der red hab is sonst echt super


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Angeldet
Ich habe eine 22 er Stroft GTM verwandt. 
Habe die Schnur da sie zwar verdrallt aber noch nicht hin war auf eine Twin Power 3000 F wieder aufgespult. Stroft ist ja nicht ganz billig. Jetzt funzt es wieder. Kann das von der Technik her nicht beurteilen, bin ja kein Ingenieur. Sehe nur so meine Praxiserfahrungen und das ist mir auch wichtiger. 
Für das detailierte Betrachten der technischen Zusammenhänge bist Du schliesslich zuständig.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## melis (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bei verdrallter Schnur gibt es bei 99% aller Fälle nur menschliches Versagen als Grund zu nennen. Egal wie klein oder groß der Preis war. Klingt etwas hart. 
Gründe sind meistens falsches bespulen, 
bespulen bei zu leicht angezogener Bremse,
Bremse beim fischen zu leicht angezogen, Spule dreht sich mit dem Rotor beim kurbeln,
bei geflochtener muss die Schnur zwei/drei Tage lang ruhen,
kein Wirbel benutzt,
manchmal ist der Wibel zu klein,
oder einer reicht nicht aus.

@ ---TollerHecht---
Wir haben in der Familie einige Arc`s.
Bei geflochtener war die Quantum Quattron PT Braid 0,17mm(der Wert ist sehr nah dran),
die Powerline von Gigafish 0,14 und Spiderwire Stealth 0,14mm die Schnüre. mit denen sich am besten und leichtesten Fischen lies.
Bei mono verwenden wir nur die Quantum Quattron PT. Diese wird immer mein Tipp bleiben. Haben auch schon den Vorgänger gehabt, auch diese war erste Sahne genau wie diese.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Melis
Die von Dir genannten Probleme/Fehler kann ich definitiv ausschliessen. Ausserdem angel ich mit meinen Shimanos gleiche Rute, gleiche Wirbel, gleiche Köder. Und kein Stress!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

HiHo! #h 

Das mit der Schnur ist so eine Sache. Monofile ist extrem empfindlich gegen Wärmeentwicklung beim Aufspulen, das kann z.B. passieren beim mit dem Finger strammhalten, oder auch wenn man zu doll gegenhält. Dann ... #d |uhoh: wird es hinterher sehr unschön. Hatte mal ein Großspule Siglon V 0.28mm, das war ein Katastrophe auf der Rolle, schon ein paar Jährchen her. Andere waren mit der Schnur aber sogar zufrieden. Ich hatte die mit nassem Lappen zwischen den Fingern strammgehalten, mochte die Schnur aber überhaupt nicht. 

Als problematisch muß ich mit den Praxiserfahrungen und meinen Beobachtungen aus dem letzten Jahr schon sagen, daß die an sich sehr schönen Topschnüre Monofile Stroft GTM und die Geflochtene Spiderwire Stealth 012 014 doch schon ordentlich Probleme auf der Rolle bereiten können, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu den gleich noch genannten Null-Probleme Schnüren. Die Spiderwirte wirft genial, tolles Angelfeeling, aber ihre Perückenneigung durch kleine Schlaufen bei halbnasser Schnur ist schon was. Nicht nur bei mir, auch bei KHof auf seiner neuen Daiwa Caldia und 014 Spiderwire beobachtet, die Schnur neigt dazu, fliegt und flattert eben sehr gut, das hat nix mit einer RedArc zu tun, ich konnte mit meiner 012 aber auch erstmals das Eindringen und Umwickeln des Spulenknopfes beobachten. #t
So hat die Schnur eben nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch einen Nachteil. Ist bei den meisten Dingen so. 
Von der Stroft GTM fische ich jetzt gerade neu eine 0.26mm Cloneschnur von Mikado (vom gleichen Schnurbäcker), die macht auch Zicken, vor allem reagiert sie auch Überschlagen wenn der Ringabstand Spulenkante-Leitring zu groß ist, neigt zu Suaerkrautverhalten obwohl von einem Schnurwickler mit konstantem Zug aufgespult, noch recht neu, vlt. gerade 10-20 Stunden laufzeit, und bei leichtenBlinkern y<10g, also 6-9g Teile ist das echt nervig, zieht dauernd Perücken in den Ringen (auf RedArc10400), läßt sich aber wenigstens leicht wieder entwirren. Hatte ein paar mal kurz auch Spinner ohne Unwuchtbremse dran, das reichte der Schnur wohl. Die Stroft GTM wird ja gerne hochgelobt, ich kenne aber nun doch einige bessere. Auf einer Daiwa Capricorn konnte ich auch einige deftige Stroft-Perücken vom allerfeinsten beobachten, also Daiwa kann das auch. 

Als wirklich Top bezüglich Verhalten auf der Rolle, also nicht alle anderen Eigenschaften (da hat die Stroft GTM einige sehr gute Vorteile):
1. Snap/Zebco Triton Hecht grün 0.25 0.28 0.30 0.35 mm, die Topschnur was Resistenz, vertüdeln, abspringen, Reißfestigkeit,  Langzeithaltbarkeit (Jahre!) betrifft. Leider mit mittlerer Dehnung und: Gibts so nicht mehr. 
1b. Zebco Topic Hecht grün-blau 0.28 0.30 mm, habe ich neu letztes Jahr und nur als Vorfach und im Test probiert, sieht doch fast genauso gut aus, fühlt sich härter an, gibt es günstig. #6
2. Dreamtackle Supertouch (grün) 0.18 0.28 mm, die ist auf der Rolle fast genauso wie die alte Schnur von 1., sieht allerdings aus, als wenn eine Silikontemperung oder so auf der Schnur fehlt (ggüber 1.), auch die Abfülleretiketten (soll US-Hersteller sein) sind gleich. 1km für wenig Geld, top für alles rauhe Angeln, Karpfen oder Hecht. Eben auch noch ein Stück Dehnung. Bei Angeln im Frost habe ich schon mal was negatives drüber gehört, sonst nix. #6
3. Mein Forellenspinnfavorit war die alte DAM Steelpower (hellblau) 0.22 0.25mm, Resteverkauf von Gerlinger - wo ich jetzt von dem überalterten Zeugs nicht mehr kaufen würde. 
Die erscheint mir gerade was Verdrallung betrifft besser als die Stroft GTM und paßt außerdem besser an den Schönwetterhimmel, die wildlebenden Forellen urteilten letztes Jahr auch so.  
Und recht günstig ist die. 1b. und 3. habe ich auch im Askari-Katalog gefunden, da ein großer Händler den besten Durchsatz bei Schnur verspricht, ist nichts dagegen zu sagen die dort zu kaufen.
Die Steelpower ist/war schön dehnungsarm, fand Kochtoppangler z.B. ja auch, und dann gut bezahlbar, also für mich eine Topschnur, und drallende Spinner nahm die NICHT übel, und da hatte ich auch noch nichts mit Antidrallgewicht gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> Ich habe eine 22 er Stroft GTM verwandt.
> Habe die Schnur da sie zwar verdrallt aber noch nicht hin war auf eine Twin Power 3000 F wieder aufgespult. Stroft ist ja nicht ganz billig. Jetzt funzt es wieder.


Das ist ein aussagefähiger Praxistest, ganz klar.
Ich schätze die Schnur ist grenzwertig voll Drall, habe ich ja gerade ausführlich beschrieben und Du wärst mit einem Bleischrot an dem Schnurende vom Vorfach etc. für eine Unwucht besser bedient.
Was wirklich an Unterschied da ist: Die Schnur liegt durch umspulen wieder anders. 
Wie Geraetefetischist mal schön beschrieben hat: Es gibt IMMER einen Drall und eine Neuverdrallung beim Aufspulen oder Umspulen, also nochmal Umspulen verändert den Drall, zum positiven wie zum negativen, wobei das der Wickeldrall ist, den eine Stationärrolle IMMER macht. Zu unterscheiden vom Köderdrall, der die Schnur von vorne her aufdrillt und dann zwangsläufig gezwirlte Schlaufen bildet, sobald die Schnur lose ist. 

Als einzigen Unterschied und eine Ursache für mehr Tamtam bei einer RedArc sehe ich die sehr langsame Schnurverlegung, da stellt die RedArc/BlueArc9000/Zauber einen Langsamkeitsrekord mit mehr als 1:4 was die Slow-Oszillation betrifft, dar. Dadurch liegen die Schnurwicklungen aber auch viel enger beisammen als bei anderen Rollen, die Twinpower RA/FA kommen auch in diese Region, sehr feine linealgrade Verlegung mit eng beiander liegenden Schnurlagen ist die Folge. Andere wickeln mit schneller Oszillation, ehr 1:2,5 oder 1:2 oder sogar bei alten Rolle 1:1 (Dampflokantrieb ), das ist was das Mitnehmen von Schnurlagen und Tüdelgefahren betrifft eindeutig weniger anfällig, wegem dem stärkeren Schnurkreuzwinkel. Man merkt bei einer Rolle mit Slow-Oszillation schneller die negativen Auswirkungen von Köderdrall, Wickeldrall, lockerer Wicklung oder Schnurrauhheit, ganz klar.
Insofern ist da schon ein Unterschied, und ich sage/sagte auch immer: Die BlueArc 7000/8000 ist dabei auf jeden Fall narrensicherer, mit stärkerer Schnurkreuzung, wie das Daiwa und Shimano ja zeitweise auch propagiert haben. Sogar als wenn es eine Neuentdeckung der "Kreuzwicklung" wäre, so wurde das geschildert, gibt es aber seit Anfang an bei den Stationären, alle haben eine Kreuzwicklung, nur die Frage wie steil und wie gleichförmig.
Die Ryobi Excia z.B. oder meine alte Shimano Ultegra (F) wickeln mit viel steilerem/größeren Winkel mit viel schneller Oszillation, allerdings sind sie dann auch wieder viel unruhiger beim Halten und in der Hand, da ist die RedArc+Co um Längen angenehmer. 

Also was man will und was man braucht. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Dann mal lieber hier 



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Zuerst mal kurze Beschreibung meiner geplanten Einsatzgebiete:
> - Rute: Daiwa Whisker Spinning WG 10-60g 3,00m
> - Köder: mittlere bis große Spinner, kleinere bis große Wobbler also 12g bis ca 40g, kleine bis größere Gummifische z.B. Kopytos von 8cm mit 10g Kopf bis 15cm mit 21g Kopf (max.20cm dann aber mit leichteren Bleiköpfen)
> - Schnur: sollte eine etwa 12er geflochtene werden mit ca 6-8kg Tragkraft
> - leichte Hänger sollten über die Rute/Rolle gelöst werden können


 


> Nun meine Fragen:
> 1. habe gelesen das die Arcs in den Größen kleiner ausfallen als die Shimanos? als Beispiel ne 4000er Shimano Exage wäre mir zu fett und die 2500er zu klein deswegen dachte ich an eine 300er Arc aber wenn die eh kleiner ausfallen dann wäre ja die 400er Arc angebrachter. ein kleiner Größenvergleich wäre nicht schlecht


Wie soll man das vergleichen, müßte man ja Vergleichfotos haben. 
Arc 3000 hat 48mm, Arc 4000 50mm Spulendurchmesser an der Kante, ziemlich gleich groß wie die alten (tollen) Shimano-Modelle der F-Serien.



> 2. Stimmt es, dass ich auf eine normale 400er Arc die Matchspule der 401er anbauen und nutzen kann? würde ja die 400er in der Entscheidung etwas bevorteilen


ja, geht.



> 3. Habe auch gelesen dass man wohl mit einer 400er Arc-Rolle eine 300er Spule nutzen kann? wäre ja praktisch wegen der geringeren Schnurfassung


nein, falsch, schleift.



> 4. Ist das W/S-Getriebe wirklich so anfällig? also kann man mit W/S trotzdem leichte Hänger lösen, durch kurzes Rutenzuppeln, ohne gleich das Getriebe zu beschädigen?


so anfällig nun auch nicht, wenn man gefühlvoll vorgeht, kein Problem.



> 5. Dann habe ich von Kratzgeräuschen(Kaffeemühlen) bei den W/S´ern gehört? Wenn ich die Rolle gleich nach dem Kauf ordentlich fette/schmiere, kann dann dieses kratzen trotzdem auftreten?


Hängt einfach vom richtigen Fett ab, die Getriebeinneren brauchen gut haftendes Fett, dann gleitet das.  siehe Wartung-Thread.



> 6. Wie stark unterscheidet sich die Schnurverlegung zwischen den W/S und den SG-Getrieben? eventuell wegen der Anfälligkeiten doch ne SG-Rolle?


Ein bischen welliger. Meine Top-Lösung: Aufspulen auf einer WS-Rolle, Angeln mit einer SG-Rolle, dann liegt die Schnur immer noch 1a gerade. 



> 7. Worin unterscheiden sich die RedArcs von den 9er BlueArcs mit W/S? nur in der Farbe oder gibts da auch andere Abweichungen wie z.B. Schnurverlegung, Stabilität, Qualität


Nö, gerade die beiden sind sehr gleich. Die Ryobi Zauber könnte (Vermutung) eine bessere Sortierung sein, jedenfalls gibts da weniger Problemberichte.


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> Ich habe eine 22 er Stroft GTM verwandt.
> Habe die Schnur da sie zwar verdrallt aber noch nicht hin war auf eine Twin Power 3000 F wieder aufgespult. Stroft ist ja nicht ganz billig. Jetzt funzt es wieder.



von der einen auf direkt auf die andere Stationaerrolle gespult wird  es durch den entgegengesetzten Drall  von Haus aus besser

Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> 1. Und zwar weiß jemand warum die BlueArcs 9er mit W/S etwas schwerer als die die RedArcs ausfallen? Sind die Blues vlt. doch etwas stabiler?


Ungenauigkeiten? Der Kurbelknauf könnte ganz etwas schwerer sein. Die Zauber ist auf jeden Fall schwerer, da die serienmäßige Vollkurbel wirklich mehr Gewicht hat. 
Bei mir sind jetzt alle gleich schwer.  (gleiche Kurbel)



> 2. Würdet ihr die Arcs nach dem anfänglichen Hype überhaupt noch empfehlen oder gibts in der Preisklasse um die 75euro mittlerweile bessere Rollen? schließlich kann man ja immer mehr auf Probleme stoßen welche bei der Arc-Familie auftreten


Wird schwierig in dem Bereich was gleichwertiges zu finden, immerhin haben die Erfinder mit der Zauber ersichtlich sowas wie eine Low-Cost Stella/TwinPower-F im Sinn gehabt. Aber genau da stößt man wieder auf die persönlichen Geschmacksfragen und Vorlieben, für mich ist es auch eine Frage der Optik. :k


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Angeldet 
Hast Du recht. Hab hier gerade mal meine alte Ultegra 3000 zur Hand genommen. Durch den grösseren Hub schlackert, die quasi etwas mehr. Mein Gott! Frage mich manchmal ob Du das studiert hast? Tackle Ingenieur!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

gell so ein enormes wissen is schon genial .......... haste bücher ohne ende gelesen oder wie biste an all die infos und das wissen gekommen .......... 

nochmal zur verdrallung 
ich werd jetz so ein bleischrot an nem mini seitenarm vorschalten und hoffen dass es klappt bei meiner 1000er shimano hab ich keine probs an der selben rute mal sehn was sich machen lässt


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

mal ne frage...
was haltet ihr von dieser rolle  daiwa regal xi 4000ab
für irgentwie was bei 36€


----------



## bazawe (11. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@---TollerHecht---
würde das nachfetten sofort nach Erhalt der Rolle besorgen, hatte meine 10300er nach dreimaligen fischen aufgemacht und sie war wirklich strohtrocken, kein Gramm Fett im Getriebe.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



bazawe schrieb:


> und sie war wirklich strohtrocken, kein Gramm Fett im Getriebe.


Das ist wirklich ein Manko bei den Rollen , passiert allerdings nicht immer und auch nicht nur bei Spro.

Gegenbeispiel: Meine Nova 740 läuft immer noch richtig gut mit dem Fett ab Werk trotz hartem Thrill, die Heckbremse hakt jetzt, aber ansonsten hat sie mit einer zeitweise ausgenutzten 15kg Hem.Monotec Futura Schnur sich keine Blößen gegeben, die Hängers hatten keine Chance mehr. :vik: Da war aber viel mehr Fett drin als sonst, aber nur da.

Andere Rollen incl. Daiwa fetten aktuell auch nicht unbedingt mehr, daß ist schon sehr traurig und bedauerlich.

Das Schnurlaufröllchen bekommt bei mir nach Aufmachen, reinigen usw. eine Fett-Ölmischung wie in der Anmischung in Angelpraxis Feb.07 beschrieben, damit gibts kein Kratzen/Kreischen mehr für lange Zeit, und als Meeresangler kann man auch mal den Spalt mit weiterem Öl per dünner Nadel nachinjizieren, da passiert dann rein nichts mit der Rolle, von besser gefetteten Rollen gibt es auch keine Korrosisionsschäden, immer da wo Fett+Öl vergessen wurden, knirscht es natürlich fix. 

Der Kurbelgriff von RedArc/BlueArc8 in der Metall-ComFI-Form ist natürlich auch so ein Fall, zwar sehr leichtlaufend und mit 2 Kugellagern, aber nicht wartbar und dabei eben 100% Sand-gefährdet, den würde ich als Sandableger und Strandrutscher |supergri  lieber gleich gegen z.B. einen Blue9 oder Passion Serie T-Knauf austauschen (E-Teil), die kann man aufschrauben, zerlegen und sauber machen, das paßt viel besser bei sandigem Gelände.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Mal was für die Fans der schön(st)en Roten! :l 

Rubinrot ist das Signum der Könige (Schärpe, Umhang), eine Rubinrote also die wahre königliche Farbe. :m 
http://www.penzel.de/shop_2/media/hil801439.jpg
http://www.penzel.de/shop_2/media/Koenigsmantel.jpg
Dazu paßt dann natürlich wunderbar Gold.


Und noch ein bischen was zu der emotional höchstwertigsten #6 Farbe:

>> Rot wird einerseits mit Leidenschaft und Liebe in Zusammenhang gebracht, andererseits aber auch mit Aggression (beispielsweise „rot sehen“ oder das rote Tuch beim Stierkampf). Beides dürfte mit der roten Farbe von Blut zusammenhängen. Der Zusammenhang von Rot und Aggression führte in der Antike dazu, dass der rote Planet mit dem *Kriegsgott Mars* assoziiert wurde.

In China dagegen steht die Farbe Rot als Symbol traditionell für Freude, den Sommer sowie den Osten (vgl. Fünf-Elemente-Lehre); sie wird daher auch gerne für Geschenkpapier, Einladungskarten und überhaupt alles "Festliche" verwendet. Eine weitere Bedeutung hat sie naturgemäß im 20. Jahrhundert mit dem Vordringen des Maoismus angenommen.

Erröten kann ein Zeichen von Scham oder Verlegenheit sein, aber auch von Zorn.

Im Kartenspiel entspricht Rot der französischen (Spiel-)Farbe cœur (Herz).

Außerdem eignet sich rotes Licht , um anregende Bräune vorzutäuschen – nicht nur bei Menschenhaut, sondern auch bei Backwaren und Braten.

>> Da ein Körper beim Erhitzen mit zunehmender Temperatur Wärmestrahlung höherer Frequenzen emittiert, beginnen erhitzte Körper zunächst rot zu glühen.

>> Wasser absorbiert rotes Licht am besten, weshalb unter Wasser schon in relativ geringen Tiefen Rot nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann (außer im Licht mitgebrachter Lampen), während es erst in größerer Tiefe ganz dunkel wird.

(Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/)

Also keine Farbe für Schisser!


----------



## donlotis (12. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo,

nicht, dass Ihr mich falsch versteht. Ich bin selber bekennender RedArc-Angler (10300), liebe den ruhigen und kräftigen Lauf sowie die 1a Wicklung, und auch die Wurfeigenschaften sind prima. Dass sie auch mit größeren Fischen zurechtkommt, hat sie gerade erst bewiesen!

Trotzdem ist mir letzte Woche auf Fyn folgendes passiert: Ich bin mit dem Fahrrad ca. 20 min über Schotterweg gefahren. Dabei hatte ich die Angelutensilien in den Kindersitz (der auf MefoProf's Fahrrad montiert war) gestopft, also kleiner Rucksack, Angel und Watkescher. Damit die Rolle, speziell die Kurbel, keinen Schaden nimmt, habe ich sie angeklappt. Bei der Ankunft in MefoProf's Hof fehlte mir plötzlich diese Schraube zum Lösen/Anziehen der Kurbel. Sie hat sich wohl durch die permanenten Erschütterungen ganz herausgedreht.
Nun stand ich mit meiner Rolle blöd da. Zum Glück hatte MefoProf einen Billig-Ryobi/Spro-Klon (für 12 Euronen) in seiner Angelkammer herumliegen, und siehe da: Schraube ausprobiert und sie passte wie angegossen und hielt bombig.

Sollte ich sie trotzdem wieder austauschen?
Gibt es da keine Sperre, so dass die Schraube sich nicht ganz löst?
Diese Fragen habe ich an Euch Spezis...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



donlotis schrieb:


> Sollte ich sie trotzdem wieder austauschen?
> Gibt es da keine Sperre, so dass die Schraube sich nicht ganz löst?
> Diese Fragen habe ich an Euch Spezis...


Genau an dem Problem arbeite ich gerade, längere Schraube und natürlich besserer Drehknauf. Das ganz soll mal was anständiges griffiges und stabiles werden, so mit dem Hohlplastik ist das nicht schön. 
Ein Sperre oder Anschlag ist nicht vorgesehen. Als E-Teil von Spro sollte das Orginal leicht wieder zu beschaffen sein. Wenn Die Lösung jetzt aber hält gibt es zumindest keine Notwendigkeit, das zu ändern.

Was als Notbehelf in die Spinnbox gehört: 
(muß ich denn mal noch in den Unterthread schreiben )
eine M3 Schraube mit Kreuz oder Schlitzkopf, je nachdem was das Taschenmesser, Worktool oder anders passend dafür hergibt, von ca. 15 bis 20mm Länge, mit einer etwas größeren Unterlegscheibe mit ca. 7mm Außenmaß, und innen haben die standardmäßig dann 3,2mm, eine Kunststoffscheibe dazwischen ist noch besser wegen Druck und Lockern.

Das schöne ist: Die Kurbelachsengewinde sind standard metrisch und genau die üblichen 3mm, was man als Schraube leicht zu kaufen bekommt (jeder Baumarkt), für die Küste natürlich am besten in Edelstahl.
Shimano hat dagegen ein Maß über 3mm, irgendwas bei 3,5 oder so, einige Billigrollen von DAM z.B. hatten auch 2,5mm Gegenschrauben.

Was die Lösung für den Angeltag ist: eine solche M3-Schraube mit Scheibe nimmt keinen Platz weg und erlaubt einem bei Verlust dieses Gegenschraubstückes weiter zu angeln. Also immer sowas in der Spinnbox dabei, dann ist der Ärger nur halb so groß.

Die Gewinde sind für mein Empfinden zu kurz, dreht man schnell mal ziemlich weit raus und den Rest macht dann irgend eine Ruckelei.
Das bauen aber leider alle so - wenn es denn nicht Gewindeschraubkurbeln oder Klappkurbeln (Ryobi) sind, mir ist der Knopf zuerst bei einer Twinpower XTRA abhanden gekommen, dort mit dem selteneren Gewinde problematischer.  

Aber mal sehen was mein Dreher hinbekommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Jedoch viel mir ein kleines Manko auf nämlich ein recht großes axiales Spiel, ca. 2mm, der Spule auf. Also ich meine damit, dass Spiel wenn man die Spule, quer zur Schnurverlegung, auf der Achse hoch und runter bewegt. Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob das normal ist?


Spiel hat da jede Rolle, besonders die Wormshafter natürlich, weil der WS-Führer muß schon locker laufen, sonst klemmts. 
Ob das jetzt so viel ist? Muß mal selber Maß nehmen.
Wackel mal dasselbe an ein paar anderen Rollen ... 

Wenn Du das als axiales Spiel bezeichnet, dann dürfte aber kein radiales Spiel vorhanden sein, nicht wahr? 

Radialspiel der Spule mag ich gar nicht, die Spule muß wie angegossen drauf sitzen. :g
Das axiale Spiel hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Funktion der Stationärrolle, es kann nur in Extremfällen die Laufkultur leiden, mit Tockern - Knocken - Umsetzen, nervig wenn vorhanden.
Das radiale Spiel hat genau wie die Verwindung der Rotorarme und Verwindung des Bügelhalterarms aber Auswirkungen auf die Funktion im Drill, die Bremswirkung kann dadurch stark beeinträchtigt werden und im Extremfall fliegt's halt auseinander. Bei ner Arc aber eher nie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Ich bin infiziert also heißt mich willkommen in eurem Fanclub


|welcome: 

Mach Dir mal nicht zuviele sorgen mit dem WS-Spiel, wenn die Rolle gut läuft paßt das schon. Muß bei mir mal genau nachmessen, ist aber so pi*Daumen gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> 2. Könnte es daran liegen dass ich mich austarieren mit den kleinen Scheibchen vertan hab?


2. ist die richtige Lösung. :m

Standard für die Gr.4 ist eine dickste Scheibe von 1mm.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> auf der Spule konisch zu, also nach oben hin dünner werdend. Also der untere Rand ist bis Anschlag gefüllt und oben an der Abwurfkante sind ca. 2-3mm Platz.


Dann muß die Spule weiter runter, sprich die Scheibchen dünner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Nur mal so ein paar Nachrichten von der großen teuren "Konkurrenz", was man alles so liest und aufschnappt: :g :m

Daiwa, Infinity--Caldia, Schnurlaufröllchen Twinbuster2, das ist ja wohl überkompliziert #t . Negativ wird über Salzwasserprobleme berichtet, wenn nicht akribisch gespült + geölt. Wasserdicht sind die nicht, da ist die Ablauföffnung einer Arc genauso gut.

Shimano, Stella--Twinpower, die Stella FB blühen im Salzwasser wg. Magnesium, die leichten Alu-Schrauben sind nicht so toll bei großen Fischen, Die Kurbeln schlackern doll aus, 4kant instabil, besonders stark bei der TP FB, die Stabilität wird schlechter für die FBs als bei den FAs bewertet. E-Teile u. bes. Spulen sind oft problematisch, nicht lieferbar.

Da komm ich mir als Arc-Fan gar nicht mal schlecht gegen vor.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Angeldet
Das mit den Twinpower sehe ich ähnlich.
Die sind seit dem F Modell von der Qualität immer schlechter geworden. Allerdings auch immer Billiger. Tschuldigung sagen wir lieber günstiger.

Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nen F 3000 oder 4000 Modell unter 150 Euro, klappt nicht gehen alle teurer weg!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nen F 3000 oder 4000 Modell unter 150 Euro, klappt nicht gehen alle teurer weg!



Frag mal den Living Dead, der hat ne nietnagelneue und wohl noch nicht verkauft, vlt. werdet ihr euch da einig (handeln).
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1513133&postcount=32

Ich "emuliere" sowas wie die schicke TP-F zur Zeit einfach, Holzknaufkurbel, bischen am Design rumschrauben und kontinuierlich verbessern. Meine Ultegra(F) haben übrigens Weiterleben, Bestandschutz und Asyl seitens meiner Frau gefunden, das ist auch lustig.  Hast Du nicht auch eine, die Dirs fürs Mefo-Spinnen reicht? Oder sind das ältere Modelle ohne WS?


----------



## Living Dead (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Frag mal den Living Dead, der hat ne nietnagelneue und wohl noch nicht verkauft, vlt. werdet ihr euch da einig (handeln).
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1513133&postcount=32



Die Twinpower ging für 207€ bei 123 weg:g


----------



## donlotis (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> 2. Könnte es daran liegen dass ich mich austarieren mit den kleinen Scheibchen vertan hab?



Hallo,

hast Du einfach die Scheibchen 'eingelegt', ohne die Rolle vorher normal (also ohne) zu fischen?
Ich habe meine ausgepackt, probegekurbelt und direkt eine Schnur aufgespult. Der Schnurverlauf ist 1a, diese Scheibchen habe ich noch nie benutzt (aber ich weiß noch wo sie sind |supergri).

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: So weit ich mich erinnere, sind ab Werk zwei 'größere' Scheiben unterlegt, die sind bei mir auch noch drin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Die Twinpower ging für 207€ bei 123 weg:g


Wow! das ist ja ne hohe Wertschätzung! #6

(Schade fürn Pikepauly.)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



donlotis schrieb:


> P.S.: So weit ich mich erinnere, sind ab Werk zwei 'größere' Scheiben unterlegt, die sind bei mir auch noch drin.


Dann ist es aber ne 10300, right?
Die Gr.3 hat als Standard eine 0,3+0,5 drin.

Wenn man erstmal mehrere Rollen gehabt hat, sieht man da besser durch.


----------



## Veit (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bei mir kam letzte Woche auch ne neue 3000er Red Arc an. Ok, bin zwar durch die Blue Arc WS schon dran gewöhnt. Bin aber trotzdem schon richtig heiß drauf die am 1.Mai bei hoffentlich vielen Hechtdrills dem ersten Härtetest zu unterziehen.

Wollte AngelDet an dieser Stelle auch einfach mal ein großes Lob für seine vielen sehr fachlichen und oft auch sehr hilfreichen Postings in diesem und anderen Threads aussprechen. Echt klasse! Weiter so!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Thx. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Det
Hab noch ne Ultegra 3000 ohne F anne Mefospinne.
2000 er Modell ist jetzt aber durch, Kugellager sind schon getauscht, muss aber trotzdem neu. Aber erst zur Herbstsaison.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Mal ein neues Bild von meiner roten Queen für den Fanclub:

10401 als Ultra-Forellenjäger-Matchspinne mit dufter feiner Schnur ...


----------



## Steinadler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

yeah die sieht gut aus ^^ .......... haste den holzknauf selber dran gemacht ??? du musst unbedingt mal deine erfahrungen mit der reinschreiben hatte die nämlich für meine match ins auge gefasst und ans ul tackle würd sie auch gut passen oder ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Yeah, der Holzknopf ist an einer komplett ausgetauschten Cormoran-Kurbel dran, und hat die Staubsandmacken und Anfaßprobleme des Orginals nicht. Voll zerlegbar, wartbar, mit Flüssiglager sozusagen (@rainer1962 #h), und eben staubdicht beim Ablegen auf der Kurbel, weil da nichts an Schraube oder so ist. 

Die Match-RedArc (+BlueArc) ist an sich meiner Meinung nach die UL-Schnur-Rolle überhaupt, feinste Bremse und weiteste Würfe dank größerer Match-Spule (@kochtoppangler #h), damit kann man eine Rute nochmal erheblich ablasten, was heißen soll: Sehr viel kleinere Köder als gedacht funzen, und im Drill an feiner Schnur (hier Mono 150m 0,18mm drauf (@angler505 #h)) ist das die Superkontrolle. :m


----------



## melis (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Meine Red hat mir am Sonntag unglaublich viel Spaß bereitet. Zwar habe ich beim Spinnen nichts gefangen nur beim Ansitz. Dennoch war der Funfaktor riesig. Bremse, Kraft und Schnurverlegung sind traumhaft. Ich überlege schon seit längerem mir eine hightech Daiwa zu kaufen, doch ich kriege es nicht über das Herz dieses Sahneteil auf platz zwei zu sehen und sie ungenutzt zu lassen.
*RED i love* *you!!!!:l*


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Ich hab da mal ne Frage,und zwar habe ich mir im März diesen Jahres eine 300 Red Arc zugelegt da diese Rollen einen sehr guten Ruf genießen.Nun hatt sie mittlerweile 2 Tage Edersee dauereinsatz hinter sich und ca 6mal spinnfischen an der oberen Schwalm.Beim lezten Einsatz allerdings hab ich meinen Spinner unfreiwillig um einen Ast am anderen Ufer gewickelt und versuchte ihn durch ziehen zu lösen.Ich habe weißgott nicht fest gezogen aber trotzdem wurde dabei das Gewinde in der Bremsenfeststellscheibe welches sich auf die Spulenachse schraubt doll sozusagen.Nun nutze ich auch eine 100g Wg Beastmaster und als Schnur ne 19ner Power Pro.Hattet ihr...mal Hand aufs Herz..auch schon mal sowas bei ner Arc oder könte die 300ter für die Rute und die Schnur und manchmal Köder bis 40g zu schwach sein?|kopfkrat

Gruß Carsten |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ich habe weißgott nicht fest gezogen aber trotzdem wurde dabei das Gewinde in der Bremsenfeststellscheibe welches sich auf die Spulenachse schraubt doll sozusagen.


|kopfkrat was ist denn passiert?


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Das Gewinde welches die Feststellscheibe der Bremse mit der Spulenachse der Rolle verbindet ist kaputt gegangen,aber war ja noch Garntie drauf,habe schon eine neue FB Scheibe bekommen...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## melis (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Das klingt für mich als wenn du die Bremse schief auf die Achse gedreht hast und es nicht gemerkt. Falls ich dich überhaupt verstanden habe.


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Nein,ich habe die Bremse nicht schief auf die Achse gedreht,das würde man wohl merken.Aber genau dieses Gewinde welches Du vermutlich meinst ist sozusagen "unter Last" kaputt gegangen und zwar so das ich die Feststellscheibe der Bremse zwar ein bissi anziehen konnte aber ab einem gewissen Druck sprangen die Gewindegänge einfach wieder raus,ist blöd zu erklären
@AngelDet
Gibts eventuell ne technische Zeichnung für die Red Arc im Net,wenns einer weiß dann mit sicherheit Du#c


----------



## profifischer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo ihr Arcoholiker
Wer von euch fischt mit dem schwarzen Gummiteil auf der Kurbel?
Ich eigtl nicht, aber ich wollte es mal Morgen testen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## melis (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Durch das kleine/enge Gewinde kann man die auch nur um eine Raste falsch auf die Achse drehen. Es sieht fast sauber aus ist es aber nicht. Wenn dadurch eine Raste am Gewinde beschädigt wurde kann diese unter Last nachgeben und es gibt eine Kettenreaktion. Jede weitere gibt dann auch nach. Mahnche sind schwere beschädigt einige garnicht.  
Raste = Stufe(Gewinde)


----------



## donlotis (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Arcoholiker
> Wer von euch fischt mit dem schwarzen Gummiteil auf der Kurbel?



Hallo, ich habe es irgendwann mal draufgemacht und seit dem fische ich damit (wenn ich es abmache, finde ich es nie wieder !). Obwohl für den Wintereinsatz gedacht, lasse ich es auch im Sommer drauf.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die Explosionszeichnung der (baugleichen) Zauber schwirrt in einem alten Thread herum (BlueArc,RedArc). Ich habe auch noch keine neue oder das Arc-Orginal vom Karton eingescannt, das ist auch kleiner als der echte Beipackzettel von Ryobi.

Das mit der Achsenschraube für die Spule kann ich mir auch nur so erklären, daß die Einsatzmutter im Drehknauf irgendwie beschädigt wurde, sei es durch schief aufsetzen oder ab Herstellung locker/mackig. #c
Möglich ist da alles, die Montage baut auch manchmal Mist, was mit dem guten Umtauschmöglichkeiten aber keine Problem sein kann.

Ein Schlag vorne drauf könnte die innere Mutter auch losbrechen. Das Gewinde der Achse oben drauf kann man wohl kaum mal so eben beschädigen, das ist aus der Stahlstange geschnitten. Kaputte Schraubmuttern sind mir schon begegnet, defekte Achsengewinde ohne Vorschlaghammer und dergleichen aber noch nicht. Die Variante mit dem schief draufschrauben wie Melis das schreibt, ist schon die häufigste , dann ist die Mutter schnell ausgefressen (durch das Stahlgewinde der Achse).

Das mit dem Kurbelknauf+dem schwarzen Überziehergummi funzt gut #6, gerade für kaltes Wetter oder wer den Metallknauf so nicht mag. Ich finde das Fahrradgummi-Feeling sogar weit besser als das Weichmatschplastik von z.B. einer Technium-Kurbel.

Wer das alles nicht mag, kann auch problemlos eine andere Kurbel der anderen Modelle aus der Arc-Familie :m nehmen, da findet sich schon was, und mit der Standardsechskant-Durchsteckachse und der 3mm-Gegenschraube passen noch andere Kurbeln aus dem Standardprogramm von Cormoran, Balzer usw.


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Drehknauf ,genau nach dem Wort hab ich gesucht:m!!Klar,wenns ein Feingewinde aus Messing oder Alu ist,dann wirkt die Stahlachse ja schon fast wie ein Gewindeschneider und vieleicht hab ichs wirklich schief draufgedreht ohne es zu merken,dann kann ich mir das schon eher vorstellen,ich hab mir das Gewinde im Drehknauf auch net so genau angesehen und hab auch schon alles wieder umgetauscht bekommen.Was ich der Rolle auch zu gute halten muß ist das ich bis jezt noch nie ne Perrücke hatte im Gegensatz zu meiner Tinca Taurus mit 10ner Wiphlash bestückt,da hatt ich bei jedem 15 Wurf ungefär eine#d,liegt natürlich auch immer ein bissi an der Schnur,gelle...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Was ich der Rolle auch zu gute halten muß ist das ich bis jezt noch nie ne Perrücke hatte


Da hast Du ja schnell herausbekommen, worin die Arcs wirklich allererste Oberklasse 1a #6 sind:
Bügel+Rotor im Handling, Schnurfangen und Umschlagsicherung, das funzt alles richtig gut, bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten die man noch verbessern könnte. Man kann eben trotz der Superfunktion noch Tüdel bekommen, was aber schon zu den Extremalwerten gehört. :g


----------



## NorbertF (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bei einer von meinen nervt das Schnurlaufröllchen, das schleift so vor sich hin, ekliges Geräusch.
Habs grad komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geölt, aber es ratscht immer noch.
Gibts da irgendwie Abhilfe? Kennt das wer?


----------



## Living Dead (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hab 5 Arcs,etc bei dreien schleift es trotz regelmäßiger Pflege! Denke mal das Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen hats erledigt|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bei einer von meinen nervt das Schnurlaufröllchen, das schleift so vor sich hin, ekliges Geräusch.
> Habs grad komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geölt, aber es ratscht immer noch.
> Gibts da irgendwie Abhilfe? Kennt das wer?



@all Unschönroller:
Da hab ichs mal (besser passend wegen Wartung) beschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1594183&postcount=42

Wer noch Fragen hat - bezüglich Ausführung, bitte da. Erklär ich gerne noch genauer falls es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Aber probieren geht vor ...


----------



## mipo (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Snapster schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich weiss zwar nicht so ganz genau, ob ich hier in diesem Thread richtig bin mit meinem Anliegen, aber versuchen kann ich es ja mal!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo und Petri Heil an alle hier, Habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Laufend ne Perücke oder fällt die Schnur herunter auch unter die spule teilweise. Hatte die Wish Plash drauf sobald die ne stunde in gebrauch war (also nass) Perücke. Hin zum Laden und auf die andere Spule Fireline in gelb 0,12 drauf mit der weile habe ich fasst einen rand von 3 -4 mm auf der Spule. Habe aber noch nicht an den unterlegscheiben geändert. Wer weiss Rat. Achso ist ne Red Arc 10200.


----------



## schnuppel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Habe seit letzter Woche ein 7300 Blue Arc im Einsatz.Bestückt habe ich Sie mit einer 12er Powerline von Gigafisch.Die Schnurverlegung ist absolut Top.Ich bin von der Blue Arc so begeistert, das ich mir gestern noch eine 9300 bestellt habe.
Die Whiplash hatte ich vor Jahren mal auf meiner Sahara und nur Perücken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



mipo schrieb:


> Laufend ne Perücke oder fällt die Schnur herunter auch unter die spule teilweise. Hatte die Wish Plash drauf sobald die ne stunde in gebrauch war (also nass) Perücke. Hin zum Laden und auf die andere Spule Fireline in gelb 0,12 drauf mit der weile habe ich fasst einen rand von 3 -4 mm auf der Spule. Habe aber noch nicht an den unterlegscheiben geändert. Wer weiss Rat. Achso ist ne Red Arc 10200.


Dann mal die Scheiben anpassen und komplett umspulen/neu bespulen. Hört sich an wie vorgespult vom Händler, die U-Scheiben passen aber nicht zur Schnur, und dann wandert die Schnur im Laufe der Zeit zu einem Rand.

Hier stehht auch noch was zum Bespulen, auch in den Folgelinks zu alten gleichen Themen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92598


----------



## mipo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann mal die Scheiben anpassen und komplett umspulen/neu bespulen. Hört sich an wie vorgespult vom Händler, die U-Scheiben passen aber nicht zur Schnur, und dann wandert die Schnur im Laufe der Zeit zu einem Rand.
> 
> Hier stehht auch noch was zum Bespulen, auch in den Folgelinks zu alten gleichen Themen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92598


 
Danke hab eine Scheibe rausgemacht jetzt läuft sie super auch die Schnurverlegung ist perfekt. :m


----------



## Fischli_ (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Moin,
kennt jemand nen Dealer wo man für die Blue Arc Kugellager für das Schnurlaufrädchen nachkaufen kann, meins hat den Geist aufegegeben?!

Kann man da eigentlich ein stinknormales Lager einsetzen, oder sind das spezielle?!

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## honeybee (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Fischli_ schrieb:


> Moin,
> kennt jemand nen Dealer wo man für die Blue Arc Kugellager für das Schnurlaufrädchen nachkaufen kann, meins hat den Geist aufegegeben?!
> 
> Kann man da eigentlich ein stinknormales Lager einsetzen, oder sind das spezielle?!
> ...



Ich habe immer reichlich Schnurlaufröllchen inkl Lager auf Lager.
Schick mir mal ne PN

Die Teile kosten nix, Du müsstest nur die Versandkosten übernehmen.


----------



## Fischli_ (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich habe immer reichlich Schnurlaufröllchen inkl Lager auf Lager.
> Schick mir mal ne PN
> 
> Die Teile kosten nix, Du müsstest nur die Versandkosten übernehmen.



Hallo, 

das ja Super, PN schicke ich gleich raus!#6


----------



## Ghanja (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich weiß nicht obs an meiner BlueArc lag aber ich hab von Jana auch ein Ersatzröllchen bekommen (vielen Dank noch mal :m ) weil bei mir auch die Lager kaputt waren. Habe beides ersetzt und musste feststellen, dass mein Röllchen nach außen wandert (beim Kurbeln). Habe dann die Öffnungen im Röllchen verglichen und musste feststellen, dass sie bei dem neuen gleich groß waren - mein altes hatte unterschiedliche Bohrungen, was so das Verrutschen verhinderte. Also hab ich lediglich das neue Kugellager rein und das alte Röllchen verwendet und alles ist bestens. Falls es passiert - nicht wundern, es gibt trotzallem eine Lösung .... :g


----------



## Hacker (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich, wo ich eine  Red Arc billig herbekomme?


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Hacker schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich, wo ich eine Red Arc billig herbekomme?


 
google mal ein weng. so hab ich meine 10400 vor nem halben jahr für €69,- bekommen


----------



## Waagemann (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hab mir letztens auch eine 720er zugelegt!Bin auch voll begeistert von dem Röllchen:m!...ich hatte da was von Nachfetten unso weiter gelesen aber konnte es nicht direkt aus den anderen Themen herrauslesen----somit die Frage an euch wie muss man da vorgehen?

mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Waagemann schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens auch eine 720er zugelegt!Bin auch voll begeistert von dem Röllchen:m!...ich hatte da was von Nachfetten unso weiter gelesen aber konnte es nicht direkt aus den anderen Themen herrauslesen----somit die Frage an euch wie muss man da vorgehen?
> 
> mfg



Hier steht eigentlich alles#h


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Servus,
da mich meine Erkältung dieses WE ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat, habe ich die Zeit vor dem Rechner verbracht und u.a. ein paar Scans gemacht.
Als Ergänzung des Threads ein paar Explosionszeichnungen unserer Lieblinge.

RedArc 10100 - 10200  http://www.angelverein-zwickau.de/Bilder/RedArc10100_10200.pdf

RedArc 10300 - 10400 http://www.angelverein-zwickau.de/Bilder/RedArc10300_10400.pdf

Zauber 1000 - 2000 http://www.angelverein-zwickau.de/Bilder/Zauber1000_2000.pdf

Zauber 3000 - 4000 http://www.angelverein-zwickau.de/Bilder/Zauber3000_4000.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Saubere Arbeit, echt klasse! #6

Gerade wo die Zeichnungen der Spro Arcs auf den Kartondeckeln sitzen ...


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

ich hab schon viel gutes und auch einiges schlechtes uber die arcs gehört....ich weiss nun nicht ob ich mir wirklich eine anschaffen soll


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Da werden dir hier im Thread sicher alle sagen, dass du dir eine kaufen sollst. (um dem mal vorbweg zu greifen...) 

Hab jetzt aber auch eine 10300 und bisher bin ich echt zufrieden!
Auch von der Fettung der Spule und Bremse.
Aufschrauben musste ich sie noch nicht gleich... 

flo


----------



## melis (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich wollte keine unerlaubte Werbung machen, es geht da um ein Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Moin Fans !  :vik:

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie teuer im Ø  eine E-Spule für ne Arc ist?


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

hab bei ebay mal eine geschossen für 1-2€ für eine blue arc 9300


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Achso,

fast vergessen. :q

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon bekannt ist aber...


...hier gibts was.

Ist doch bestimmt was für euch und besonders fürn Det! #6
Endlich mal ne rote Kurbel.


----------



## Hooked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@KANI
Das geht! Aber kennst Du evtl. die UVP von Spro oder so?

Ich glaube nen WFT-Kat. hab ich irgendwo rumfliegen, da kann ich schonmal gucken was die für ne AluBraid kosten. Müssten ja auch passen.


----------



## McRip (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> fast vergessen. :q
> 
> ...



Nett, aber beim Preis hört es imho auf. Dann lieber ne Zauber :m

Wenn von den 4 Spulen wenigstens 2 Matchspulen wären...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon bekannt ist aber...
> 
> ...hier gibts was.


Schöne auffällige Käppi! 

Nö, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ich wechsel aber eh die Kurbeln. |supergri

Ich warte an sich auf die Nachricht des Heavy-Duty-"Stella"-Kits, das wären dann ein paar kleine Messingzahnräder zum Nachrüsten, die Messingwelle gibts bei Zauber ja schon lange und bei Alubraid aktuell.

Für mich war bisher die E-Spulenquelle beim BP Gummitanke ganz gut, faire Preise und alle Spro-Modelle.
Bei Ryobi mit 3 gelieferten Spulen hat man ja oft schon genug mit.

Die UVP von Spro stehen doch in deren (interaktiven) Katalog.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Glaube Gerlinger will 15€ guck nochmal!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ne zwischen 8,80-9,60€ je nach Größe!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## McRip (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Was ist stabiler und besser?

Eine Ryobi Applause oder eine Blue Arc 7400?
Wieso hat die Applause weniger Kugellager als die Blue Arc 7400?
Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede wie Red Arc < Zauber?

Muss auch mal zum Schleppen auf Hecht ran... 
Daher eher kein WormShafter und ich mag auch nur die T-Griffknöpfe. |rolleyes

Danke #h


----------



## McRip (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nein  Das Gewicht ist nicht so ausschlaggebend, vor allem nicht an einer langen Rute. Am universellsten und "mächtigsten" von dem 4er gespann ist die 10401, die kann alles. Muß aber zu der Rute und der Abstimmung passen. *Die 10100, 10200 und die 10401M-Spule haben die weiche Bremse (nominal 2.5kg) , die 10300 und 10400 die starke Bremse (nominal 5kg, real bis 10kg).* Das ist der Hauptunterschied, neben der Schnurfassung. Da die Rollen mit weitgehend gleichen Teilen und Lagern aufgebaut sind, gibt es kaum Probleme die zu kombinieren. Man ist recht frei zu tun was man will. Hängt auch stark von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab, eher kleinere Rolle oder was richtig kräftiges. Die Vor- und Nachteile halten sich ganz gut die Waage. #c
> 
> Was wichtig ist: Kauf Dir eine gute RedArc, also eine die gut läuft. Gibt es nämlich auch, allen Billigangeboten und Problemberichten zum Trotze. Wenn man die ausprobieren kann, wird man auch keine Enttäuschung ernten wie es beim Fernabsatz so oft vorkommt.



Hier mal noch was aus einem anderen Thread reinzitiert, den ich dafür nicht extra ausgraben will. Stimmt es wirklich, dass die Match eine schwächere Bremse als die normale 400er Rolle hat? Ist das bei der Ryobi Zauber auch so?

Danke II


----------



## Hooked (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hi!
Danke für die E-Spulen Tips! Wollte das nur mal wissen um heraus zu finden, ob der Preis evtl. wegen der Spulen zustande kommt.
Die Kurbel scheint die der Zauber zu sein. Nur umlackiert.

@McRip
Ich schätze mal, das die Bremse bei den Matchspulen einfach feiner ist, weil man bei dieser Art zu fischen meist auch kleinere Fische fängt.
OT aner Indi im Hechtdekor kommt übrigens noch, bestimmt! Sorry!|rotwerden
Der Besitzer ist momentan in Schweden. #c OT aus...
Im WFT Katalog sind nur die Art.-Nummern. Preise soll man beim Händler erfragen.
Im (übrigens total super gemachten) SPRO-Kat. habe ich nix gefunden. Also nochmal Danke Flo...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



McRip schrieb:


> Hier mal noch was aus einem anderen Thread reinzitiert, den ich dafür nicht extra ausgraben will. Stimmt es wirklich, dass die Match eine schwächere Bremse als die normale 400er Rolle hat? Ist das bei der Ryobi Zauber auch so?


Die M hat eine viel schwächere weichere Bremse. Bei der Zauber-Match ziemlich sicher auch, die Red Arc ist ein bischen rundrum rot lackiert. 

Aber nicht vergessen: Die Bremse sitzt in der Spule, nicht in der Rolle, man kann also damit die Bremse wechseln! 



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das die Bremse bei den Matchspulen einfach feiner ist, weil man bei dieser Art zu fischen meist auch kleinere Fische fängt.


Richtig, allerdings dünnere schwächere Schnur, nicht unbedingt kleinere Fische.  20Pfd Karpfen an der dünnen Matchschnur ist so mit das geilste überhaupt. Mit einer 0.18mm Mono wie auf der Spule vorgeschlagen mit 150m hat man auch eine Top-Forellenrolle, die weit mehr aus der Schnur herausholt als andere Rollen.
Diese Bremse ist die "smootheste", die mir bisher untergekommen ist, ganz fein und viele Umdrehungen einstellbar! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



McRip schrieb:


> Was ist stabiler und besser?
> 
> Eine Ryobi Applause oder eine Blue Arc 7400?
> Wieso hat die Applause weniger Kugellager als die Blue Arc 7400?
> Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede wie Red Arc < Zauber?


Die sind fast gleich, die Applause hat auf der einen Seite ein kleines Messinggleitlager - wo das Kugellager bei der 7400 und 8400 ist (s.u.). Für die Stabilität ist im Zweifelsfall das Gleitlager besser und haltbarer, aber eher eine unwichtige Differenz. Die Unterschiede Kugellager ergeben sich auch aus den Griffkugellagern, und hier das eine Gleitlager. Zudem zählt Spro das Rücklaufsperrenlager mit. 

Die Excenterrollen haben normal:  
1 kleines Kugellager in Spule, Auflage
1 kleines Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen
1 großes Kugellager im Rotorflansch
1 großes Kugellager links
1 mittleres Kugellager rechts, außer Applause.
1-2 Kugellager im Kurbelknauf, je nach Art, Kunststoffgriffe 1, Metallwalzen 2.

Und 
2 Kugellager an der Wormshaftwelle bei den WS-Rollen Zauber/Blue9/Red/Alubraid usw.


----------



## Hooked (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings dünnere schwächere Schnur, nicht unbedingt kleinere Fische.  20Pfd Karpfen an der dünnen Matchschnur ist so mit das geilste überhaupt. Mit einer 0.18mm Mono wie auf der Spule vorgeschlagen mit 150m hat man auch eine Top-Forellenrolle, die weit mehr aus der Schnur herausholt als andere Rollen.
> Diese Bremse ist die "smootheste", die mir bisher untergekommen ist, ganz fein und viele Umdrehungen einstellbar! :m



Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken!|rolleyes War schon ne leicht dämliche Begründung. Manchmal fällt einem halt gerade der richtige Satz nicht ein.;+


----------



## McRip (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Super, danke euch beiden für diese ausführliche Erklärungen!

Somit steht einer Schneckengang 400er schonmal nichts mehr im Weg.
Aber was macht mehr Sinn: Eine Matchrolle mit WS oder SG?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



McRip schrieb:


> Aber was macht mehr Sinn: Eine Matchrolle mit WS oder SG?


Natürlich mit WS! 
Dann auch für alles bis M-Spinnen einschließlich einsetzbar, die WS'ler sollten nur einfach nicht dauerhaft ans H-Gerät.


----------



## McRip (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

danke #6


----------



## bazawe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Arc-Fans,

 gestern in der neuen Fisch & Fang entdeckt: ab August gibts auch von der Red Arc eine Limited Edition. Extras sind 3 Spulen und 2 verschiedene Kurbeln. Mehr stand leider nicht dabei.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## McRip (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



bazawe schrieb:


> Hallo Arc-Fans,
> 
> gestern in der neuen Fisch & Fang entdeckt: ab August gibts auch von der Red Arc eine Limited Edition. Extras sind 3 Spulen und 2 verschiedene Kurbeln. Mehr stand leider nicht dabei.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



jo, siehe letzte Seite 

Mal ne andere Frage: wieviel welcher Geflochtenen passt auf die Matchspule? Bitte um Erfahrungen. Danke #h

Edith sagt: Ich will die Rolle an einer Gelegenheits-MeFo-Peitsche und/oder einer 4-24g Skelli ausprobieren. Es geht also darum ob ich lieber ne Match oder ne normale Spule nehmen soll...


----------



## Steinbeißer (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ob denn Spro hoffentlich so clever sein wird, für die Limited Edition nur 1AA-Exemplare auszusuchen...? |kopfkrat
Allein das würde ja dann rechtfertigen, ausnahmsweise den Listenpreis zu bezahlen :q.

Gruß, René


----------



## pike1984 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Arc-Gemeinde! Ich habe eine 3000er Applause aus einem früheren Gerlingersonderangebot. Die gabs damals leider nur ohne E-Spule. Da ich die Rolle aber demnächst nicht mehr als reine Spinnrolle einsetzen will bräuchte ich eine zweite Vollmetallspule, damit ich sowohl Geflochtene als auch Mono an der Rolle nutzen kann. Soweit, sogut.
Nun habe ich gestern meine 4000er Zauber bekommen bei der als E-Spulen frecherweise vom ebay-Verkäufer zwei Blue Arc-Spulen (natürlich 4000er ;-)) dabei waren. Diese passen  (zum Glück für den Verkäufer) nicht nur optisch einwandfrei auf die Zauber. Da ich wusste, dass Applause und Blue Arc im Prinzip ja eineiige Zwillinge sind und sich die 3000er und 4000er Größe ja kaum unterscheiden hab ich mal probiert, die Spule der Blue auf die 3000er Applause zu packen und siehe da, sie passte. Ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen zum Test, hmm, da schlägt was an der Achse an. Habe jetzt zwei übrige Unterlegscheiben von der Red Arc vorgekramt (da bei der Zauber nix dabeiwar|gr und damit mal experimentiert. Mit dem Erfolg, dass das Geräusch bei Unterlegen sowohl zweier, als auch nur einer Scheibe weg ist. Scheint also so, als könnt ich mir den Zukauf einer weiteren E-Spule ersparen, da ich für die Zauber eh keine drei Spulen brauche.
Nun meine Frage:
Ist das so beabsichtigt, dass 4000er Spulen auf 3000er Rollengrößen passen oder bekomm ich jetzt, wenn ich 
bespule ein schlechteres Wickelbild oder anderweitige Probleme (Det?:q)? Werd das im Zweifelsfall natürlich testen, aber so spar ich mir unnötiges Hin-und Herspulen#6. Und kann man sagen, ob mir mit einer zusätlichen Scheibe oder zweien besser geholfen ist? Vielen Dank schonmal!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die Spulen 3000<->4000 passen nicht wirklich - leider. 
Die Wickelkontur stimmt dann nicht, und das Schleifen-Anpingen hast Du schon entdeckt, geht gerade wegen dem knapp sitzenden Rotor nicht. das sind wirkliche 3000er und keine mit einer kleineren Spule besetzten, wie weiland den alten Shimanos. Obwohl ich das 3000=4000 Konzept gut fand, aber so ist die Zauber-Applause-3000 wirklich schlank. Man kann nicht beides haben, Maßanzug oder Universalteil. 
Aber die Spulenmarken passen alle, gerade bei 3000, kannst Dir also andere Spulen dazu holen wie es beliebt oder beschaffbar ist.


----------



## McRip (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> nimm ne kleinere/leichtere rolle für die skelli, 200er reicht da aus



Danke, noch gar nicht dran gedacht |rolleyes
Kommt davon wenn man immer standardmäßig ne 3000S/4000er ranschraubt. :m

Habe mich daraufhin mal durchs Forum gewühlt, besonders durch die wahnsinnig informativen Posts von AngelDet (DANKE!!! #h) und bin zur Erkenntniss gekommen mir eine Ryobi Excia MX 2000 zu holen. Ist bereits bestellt und dürfte die Tage hier eintrudeln... #6


----------



## pike1984 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hmm, schade. Ich habs fast befürchtet. Trotzdem vielen Dank, Det!
Für die Applause-Spulen habe ich bisher noch keine Bezugsquelle gefunden. Aber ich hab auch mit ner Blue Arc- Spule kein Problem. 11,90 zzgl. Versand muss man z.B. bei der Gummitanke berappen. Werd mir wohl da eine ordern. Oder hat sonst noch wer eine zuverlässige und günstige Bezugsquelle auf Lager?


----------



## McRip (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Gerlinger hat die Arc E-Spulen für nen Zehner :g


----------



## pike1984 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ah, super! Danke 
McRip!


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Guten Tag / Morgen zusammen,

ich hätte mal die Frage an Euch, ob jemand schon die Black Arc in Händen gehalten hat? 
Gruß
Blueplay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Interessant #6, mal ge-googelt und schon gefunden!

http://www.kunstkoeder24.de/WebRoot...0127/C0A8/28BB/4E68/black-arc-erstes-bild.gif

Das sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Blue Arc 7x00 und Nova Black 7x0,
wahrscheinlich nur neue Farben und ne andere Kurbel, wie die vielen anderen Clones. 
Das Schwarz ist in der Tat mal ne Abwechslung zu dem Einheitssilbergrau der Applause-Clones,
vlt. kommen die anderen Farben der Nova ja auch noch |kopfkrat, das gesichtete metallic-hellblau einer Japan-Applause wäre auch schick an manchen Ruten.

Gäbe auch nur wenige Sachen zu verbessern, ansonsten wäre es ein verschlimmbessern (soll ja auch vorkommen).

Sicher weiß man das natürlich erst nach dem Aufmachen und nachschauen. :g


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo AngelDet,

vielen Dank für den Link. 

Gruß
Blueplay


----------



## mr.pink79 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



> ob jemand schon die Black Arc in Händen gehalten hat



ja das ist ja mal interessant. Genau das was ich mir erhofft habe. Eine gute schwarze Frontbremsenrolle zu einem vertretbaren Preis. Ich hoffe mit RedArc Technik!?

Ich mag ja meine Arc aber mit der Farbe kann ich nicht mehr#d...

Also, wenn jemand Informationen hat-her damit.

Mit RedArc Technik ist diese Rolle ganz schnell mein!


----------



## Luiz (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

ich mochte meine arc leider überhaupt nicht, da ich wohl zuviele alternativen besitze. Dennoch gibts ganz schicke sachen von spro. Freund von mir schwärmt schon über die red arc baitcaster. Hat wer infos für mich, eure meinung?


----------



## marlin2304 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> @ Mr. Pink79,
> 
> also meines Wissens, was zugegebener Maßen eher dürftig ist, wird die Rolle ein Applause oder eben Blue Arc 8000er Verschnitt sein. Dass ist aber für meinen Teil gar nicht so verkehrt, ich besitze zwar weder eine Blue noch Red Arc, aber dafür fische ich die Applause und Zauber in jeweils 4000er Größe. Und lange Rede kurzer Sinn, für mich läuft die Applause satter. Zauber auch gut, aber halt einen Ticken "rauer" als die Applause.
> 
> ...



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht#6


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Wer noch ne 8000er Blue Arc braucht hier ab 29,99 Euronen :q
Wie machen die das nur |kopfkrat


----------



## feeder67 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

nabend habe ebenfalls eine rote eine 10400 zum spinnen an einer berkley jigolo mit gummis 8bis 12cm an köpfen 18bis 30gr mit 0,12 powerline.find diese combo super.hab mir heute eine skeli mit 15 bis 40 gr bestellt und möchte dafür auch eine rote kaufen.finde die 10400 zu groß schwanke zwischen 10200 und 10300 möchte sie zum leichten spinnen mit mit kleinen gummis spinnern und wobblern einsetzen.wer weiss rat? danke und petri joachim


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Habe die Black Arc jetzt in 3er Größe. Macht einen soliden Trocken-Eindruck, schöne Rolle. 

Gruß


----------



## crazyFish (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@BluePlay76
Wie schauts denn mit ein paar Detailfotos aus??


----------



## donlotis (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Habe die Black Arc jetzt in 3er Größe. Macht einen soliden Trocken-Eindruck, schöne Rolle.
> 
> Gruß





crazyFish schrieb:


> @BluePlay76
> Wie schauts denn mit ein paar Detailfotos aus??



Hallo,

das würde mich auch interessieren... #6

Gruß Don


----------



## zokky (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die Black Arc wird schon bei Ebay angeboten. Einfach mal schauen. Mit dem Bilder einstellen ist es ja SO EINE Sache- Urheberrecht!


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo,

so anbei zwei Fotos:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Uih, schick, danke für die aufschlussreichen Fotos!

Keine gelochte Spule mehr, viel Schwarz, auch der Airbail, ansonsten scheint es eine Applause-Tochter zu sein, geht viel mehr nach Daiwa, mit schwarz farblich absolut unfehlbar, die Kurbel und die Heckblende müßten nur noch stimmig matt golden sein .... :k


----------



## crazyFish (1. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Blueplay76
Vielen Dank!

@zokky
Mit dem Urheberrecht ist das doch ganz simple, sind die Fotos selber geschossen dürfen die eingestellt werden. Wenn nicht kann man die immer noch als externen Link einstellen.


----------



## Luiz (9. November 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Luiz schrieb:


> ich mochte meine arc leider überhaupt nicht, da ich wohl zuviele alternativen besitze. Dennoch gibts ganz schicke sachen von spro. Freund von mir schwärmt schon über die red arc baitcaster. Hat wer infos für mich, eure meinung?



hmm keiner infos oder nen link von?

Lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

So, @all! #h

Wir brauchen eigentlich wirklich sowas wie einen Userclub, :vik:
um dem Hersteller und den Vertreibern mehr auf die Pelle zu rücken.

So ein paar Infos wären sehr förderlich und werden wahrlich vermißt,
z.B. ne Deluxe-Version mit einwandfreien technisch verbesserten Lauf.
Es sind teilweise nur Kleinigkeiten, aber den Bedarf sehe ich bei
allen engagierten Spinnfischern ganz gewaltig.
Wieso gibt es die alten besseren Teile nicht zum Nachkaufen?
Eine Tüte voll verbesserter Zahnräder?
Wo bleibt die Farbauswahlbestellung, es gibt soviele Farben :k ab Werk ... 

Also: tragt euch mal ein |wavey: - als Arc+Ryobi-Userclub-Mitglied |wavey:, ob fan-atisch oder weniger, wir brauchen dann einen Präsidenten oder Qualitätsbeauftragten oder sowas, und dann kann es losgehen! :m

Je mehr, je besser, das ist sogar richtig wichtig - denn nach neuzeitlichem Marketingdenken: 
*Ohne Masse keine Klasse!*

Der einzelne Käufer zählt da einfach zu wenig. :g


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

hi, 

Userclub hört sich gut an.
@ AngelDet: Aber dann müsste man auch sowas wie zwei Qualitätsbeauftragte installieren, einen für Spro und einen für Ryobi. Wenn ich meine relativ neue Black Arc mit meiner Applause vergleiche, dann geht die Arc "baden", leider. Wollte die jetzt mal aufmachen und schmieren, habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht, aber bei der Black habe ich mir es fest vorgenommen. Suche noch nach einer Art "Bauleitung" Ich meine ich hätte hier mal sowas für die Blue Arc gesehen, finde es aber nicht (auf die Schnelle). Habt ihr einen tip? 

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Meinst Du die Explosionszeichnung der Teile für eone Blue Arc 7/8, welche Gr, 1+2 oder 3+4?

Der Hersteller ob Ryobi oder Spro oder oder 
ist aber ziemlich gewiss der gleiche.


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Explosionszeichung habe ich, ist ja auf der Verpackung, nein ich meine mehr so etwas wie "Tipps und Tricks bei der Rollenwartung" explizit für die Blue Arc.

Für uns als Enduser, ist es (fast) egal ob die Rolle nun von Spro, Ryobi oder der Firma xy kommt. Aber da hängen ja noch Vertreter und jede Menge anderer Ansprechpartner drin. Und die arbeiten alle für ihre Firma (Spro, Ryobi oder sonstwer). Ich meine damit, wenn man so einen Userclub erfolgbringend aufbauen will und das soll ja das Ziel sein, so habe ich es aufgefasst, muss der Druck der ausgeübt wird breit gestreut sein. Wenn man den Leuten "immer wieder auf den zahn fühlt", dann kann man vielleicht mithelfen etwas in eine Richtung zu steuern.
Vielleicht auch nur Unsinn #c.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Im Prinzip würde das bei dem Weg stimmen.
Aber die sind auch Konkurrenten - wenn da einer erstmal nen Vorteil wittert, beißt der schon an. 

Irgendwie ein bischen wenig Resonanz hier bei den "Millionen von Red Arc Usern" in DE, oder?   |wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Meld!!!

und als Präsi bzw. Qualitätsbeauftragen schlage ich selbstverständlich unseren "Bastelwastel"  AngelDet vor...


----------



## donlotis (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Druck geht heutzutage nur noch über Konsumverhalten, leider!

Wenn sie es dann nicht schnell genug merken ist es aber oft fix vorbei mit der Produktion (siehe DAM, Silstar, Carman, etc.)!

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Ich wäre dann gerne Vorstandsvorsitzender!


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich bin auch dabei im Club!!! 
Und Präsident muss natürlich unser Angel Det werden.


----------



## singer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Da wird doch nie etwas draus. Deshalb meldet sich niemand. Wolltest du nicht auch mit Spro sprechen wegen dem Fett. Und was ist rausgekommen?


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Na ja, klar wenn sich keiner meldet, dann verläuft es im Sande.

Im Umkehrschluß heißt das doch auch, dass es viele Arc und Ryobi Nutzern gibt, denen es egal ist ob sie veräppelt werden oder mit B-Ware angeln. Und selbst wenn nichts draus wird, haben es vielleicht zwei, drei oder vier probiert. Immer noch besser als alles als Gott gegeben hinzunehmen, finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## singer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Soweit ich weiß waren bei dem Fett-Thema deutlich mehr Leute interessiert als vier. Und das war vor sehr langer Zeit. Mittlerweile sollten das noch mehr sein.

Deshalb wie immer und überall im Leben, große Wort wenig Taten. Das als meine Erklärung warum sich keiner meldet.


----------



## Hooked (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Wo ist das Problem? Ungeduldig?
Es haben eben nicht immer alle "sofort" Zeit. 
Immer locker bleiben, würde ich sagen.

Schöne Idee übrigens! #6

Ich wäre bestimmt auch dabei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



singer schrieb:


> Da wird doch nie etwas draus. Deshalb meldet sich niemand. Wolltest du nicht auch mit Spro sprechen wegen dem Fett. Und was ist rausgekommen?


Thomas von der Gummitanke wollte das organsieren, Fett von der Nova, sein Spro Vertreter hat dann aber versagt.  #c
Deswegen eben jetzt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Na ja, klar wenn sich keiner meldet, dann verläuft es im Sande.


Das wollen wir nicht hoffen. #d
Aber alles ist möglich ... im Sande verlaufen |schlafen ... oder König Kunde neigt sein gülden Haupt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... eine bestimmte Menge regiert. 



> Im Umkehrschluß heißt das doch auch, dass es viele Arc und Ryobi Nutzern gibt, denen es egal ist ob sie veräppelt werden oder mit B-Ware angeln.


Das wäre auch möglich, sowas wie negative Bestätigungsübermacht. Dann wären sie in der Tat mit ihrer Vertriebsart und dem Ausknautschen am Minimum sehr erfolgreich. |rolleyes



> Und selbst wenn nichts draus wird, haben es vielleicht zwei, drei oder vier probiert. Immer noch besser als alles als Gott gegeben hinzunehmen, finde ich.


Genau, ums probieren und ausloten geht es. Hier gibt es sehr viele Anglerleuts, den ist ihr Gerät schon sehr wichtig. Und wenige wollen viele große Scheinchen für eine Rolle hinlegen, einer (mit Rückgeld) täte es ja auch.
Hier gibt es Rollen, die Eigentlich nur in Kleinigkeiten haken. Das sollte der Handel und der Hersteller wissen. Wenn der Schall des Rufes laut genug ist, kommt er schon an. :g Wenn man es nicht probiert, weiß man auch nicht leicht oder schwer es geht. 
Eigentlich offen stehende Türen einzurennen ist manchmal sehr leicht ... :m


----------



## crazyFish (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich werde dass hier ma im Auge behalten und schauen was daraus wird, ein gewisses Interesse wäre schon gegeben da ma nachzuhaken.
Vor allem würde es den Einkauf vereinfachen, ich will nich wissen an wie vielen Arcs ich gedreht habe, bis ich mir meine 10200 mitgenommen habe...
Irgendwie machen die schlechten Berichte einen ein wenig paranoid, nur merkt man es beim testen enorm, bei den einzelnen Rollen.
Soll Spro die Produktionsquallität verbessern und nen Zehner mehr für die Rolle nehmen, dann sollten beide Seiten doch zufrieden sein...


----------



## silviomopp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

..also ich bin mit meiner 10300 er sehr zufrieden...keine probleme#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Soll Spro die Produktionsquallität verbessern und nen Zehner mehr für die Rolle nehmen, dann sollten beide Seiten doch zufrieden sein...


Genau das ist eine wichtige Sache, an sowas denke ich auch.

Und wenn sie dann erzählen wollen, dass alle 1a seien  ... :q  :q


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Moin,

ich drück euch die Daumen, für mehr hab ich leider keine Zeit!

MfG Shimanomann #6


----------



## Blueplay76 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Zitat singer: 





> Deshalb wie immer und überall im Leben, große Wort wenig Taten. Das als meine Erklärung warum sich keiner meldet


 
Ich habe keinen gehört bzw. gelesen der große Reden schwingt, zumindest zu diesem Thema hier. Hier gibt es einen interessierten Nutzer von Arc´s und der hat einen Vorschlag zu einem Userclub gemacht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Das jetzt anzuzweifeln, passt nicht, weil noch gar nichts passiert ist. Um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen muss natürlich noch mehr kommen, da müssen sich Leute finden die vor allem Zeit investieren und evtl. auch noch bestehende Kontakte in die Angelvertriebswelt haben und bereit sind sich regelmäßig zu treffen. 
Das ganze mit ein wenig Realitätssinn zu betrachten ist sicherlich angebracht. Aber alles direkt mit großer Skepsis zu betrachten, na ja. Jeder wie er meint. 

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## singer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@ Blueplay Superexperte
Zu diesem Thema laufen schon seit Jahre diskussionen von denen du vielleicht nichts weißt. Also check mal die Realität, bevor du postest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



singer schrieb:


> @ Blueplay Superexperte
> Zu diesem Thema laufen schon seit Jahre diskussionen von denen du vielleicht nichts weißt. Also check mal die Realität, bevor du postest.


@singer
Solche Anwürfe klingen aber sehr persönlich, das ist im Sinne des Themas überhaupt nicht förderlich und sorgt nur für endlos Zoff. :g


----------



## Blueplay76 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@singer,

vielen Dank für die Blumen, aber eine Superexperte bin ich (leider) noch nicht. Und werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr. Ich maße mir auch nicht an, alle Theads bzw. Post über das Thema "Arc" zu kennen, will ich auch gar nicht.

Aber zu diesem Thema hier: Arc+Ryobi User aller Länder (rote,silberne,schwarze,titane) - vereinigt euch - ihr seid der König Kunde! welches ca. zwei Seiten lang ist, 
habe ich keine große Reden gelesen. Es ist eine Sache ob ich im groben über ein Thema diskutiere bzw. ich mich zu einem allgmeinen Post äußere oder ob jemand einen konkreten Vorschlag zu etwas macht und dann über diesen diskutiert wird. Und natürlich bewegen sich die meisten Posts hier im Board im Konjunktiv. Aber eine differenzierte Auseinandersetzung findet dort genausowenig statt, wie im Moment hier. 
Und nochmal, es ist sicher sehr angebracht Vorschläge mit einem gewissen Realitätssinn zu betrachten, aber ein Thema bzw. einen Vorschlag für gescheitert zu erklären, bevor ernsthaft darüber gesprochen wurde, dies finde ICH eher Realitätsfern.
Ich glaube auch, dass es sicherlich nicht so einfach ist, über die Plattform Forum so etwas zu gestalten. Aber warten wir einfach mal ab, was hier noch passiert. Jeder Jeck ist anders. In diesem Sinne Peace.

Gruß


----------



## singer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Solche Anwürfe klingen aber sehr persönlich,


Sehr persönlich?? Was gibt es dann noch für eine Steigerung, wenn das schon sehr war.

Ich habe nur das geschrieben was hier bisher immer so passiert ist. Und manchmal hat es auch einen Zweck wenn jemand so etwas schreibt. Hier vielleicht das sich das endlich mal ändert. Das die Leute sich zusammensetzen und sagen, deses mal nicht.
Aber auch das ist wieder Realitätsfern und sehr sehr persönlich(Det|rolleyes).


----------



## AppA (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Da bin ich dabei, hab einige SPROs und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Sind allerdings auch alle erst ca. 1-3 Monate alt, da ich nach fast 20 Jahren Abstinenz vor Kurzem wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen habe:

Red Arc 10100,
Black Arc 810,
Black Arc 830
und demnächst noch ne 
Blue Arc 730 oder 830.


Gruß
AppA


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@all

Ich schätze, im Moment warten wir erstmal Weihnachten und den Blick mit dem Start auf die neue Angelsaison 2009 ab,
irgendwie sind die Köpfe vielfach momentan anders beschäftigt und gefüllt! :m


----------



## ok1 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Da braucht man keinen Offline Club sondern eine online-community so heisst das heute.

Eigene Webseite mit Detailinfos, Pflegtipps, hochkarätigen Fotos zu den Rollen uswusf. Da müssen dann auch mehr Leute posten außer der Präsident. Wenn da was passiert, kann man den Det losschicken und sagen: Hier siehe dort Mr. Sproman, meine Community verlangt nach Qualität und Costumizing, was auch immer ...

Das muss Eindruck machen und weh tun, wenn man es ignoriert. Sonst lächeln die nur milde wenn da einer kommt und sagt, hey ich wurde vom Userclub geschickt ...

Olaf


----------



## Blueplay76 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo ok1,

grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, dass man mit einer online Community viel mehr Menschen erreicht, denke dass es der Sache aber förderlich ist, wenn sich Teile dieser Community auch mal offline treffen. 
Und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es in letzter Konsequenz *auch* heißen kann, dass man Produkte von Spro lieber im Regel stehen lässt.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Sers Jungs!
Ich hät ma ner Frage an euch un hoff das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich fisch ne 10400 Red Arc un bei der hat sich jetzt nach ca.100Betriebsstunden der Knauf von de Kurbel gelöst(denk ma des hat was mim Lager zu tun), hängt zwar noch dran un is auch fischbar aber es nervt halt en bissl wenn des Ding einfach immer hin un her rutscht.Hab zwar noch Garantie drauf aber der will die ganze Rolle ham um se dann einzuschicken un so lang will ich net warten.

Hattet ihr ma en gleiches Problem?
Wenn ja woher bekomm ich ne neue Kurbel?(wenn ihr ne Adresse hättet wär echt Klasse)

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Hooked (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bestell Dir einfach ne neue Kurbel beim Händler Deines Vertrauens! 

Da passen die Kurbeln sämtlicher Arc´s (BlueArc, RedArc, Zauber und die ganzen anderen, ich glaube sogar die von den Novas) drauf. Such Dir einfach die für Dich schönste aus. Gibt auch welche zum klappen, falls Dir das eher zusagt.


----------



## jahn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

seit langem mit Arc und Co. Liebäugelnder und seit kurzem weihnachtsbedingter Besitzer einer bisher ungefischten Black Arc und zum Thema belesener etwas-mehr-als-Gelegenheitsangler geb' ich dann mal meinen Senf dazu bzw. meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen preis ...

@ rheinangler89:
wenn du am Metallknauf festhalten und adäquaten Ersatz besorgen willst, nimm den der Black Arc, der ist nämlich abschraubbar (hab' ich gerade eben festgestellt und vor dem ersten Angeleinsatz morgen gecheckt, beide Kugellager ölgebadet und das ganze gut gefettet wieder montiert). Will heißen, bei entsprechender Pflege, dürfte dir das nicht nochmal passieren, dass der Knauf sich verabschiedet.

Zu den sonstigen Problemen mit dieser Art Rollen kann ich nichts weiter beitragen, die Black Arc 840, die ich da mein eigen nenne - und man liest ja relativ wenig und wenn, nix gutes drüber, ist ja auch noch relativ neu die Serie - läuft überhaupt nicht kratzig, scheint genügend Fett intus zu haben ... was ich erstmal mutmaße, da an einigen Stellen weißliches Fett zu sehen ist, dass wohl bei der Endmontage herausgedrückt wurde. Sicherheitshalber habe ich aber dennoch etwas Fett in die Öffnung unter der hinteren Abdeckung gepresst ... und auch da Schurlaufröllchen wie hier des öfteren beschrieben behandelt ...

Schade bloß, dass ich die Rolle nicht zwei Tage früher hatte, dann gäb's auch einen Erfahrungsbericht vom Boddenangeln mit den Profis vom gleichnamigen Team ... So musste ich den (wahrscheinlichen) Fisch meines Lebens, einen 1,25m Esox und 15+-kg :vik::vik::vik: mit einer Cardinal 804 von Abu bewältigen - auch kein Problem, weil auch feines Röllchen ... Hätte ich aber viel lieber mit der neuen Black Arc versucht  #6

So geht's denn morgen mal zu den Mefo's ... Salzwasser also, mit Tunken und allem was dazu gehört ... Vielleicht ist mir das Glück hold und ich fange beim ersten Mal angeln mit der Black meine erste Mefo ... wer weiß :vik:

@ AngelDet:
Fanclub mit Ambitionen in Richtung Markt- bzw. Produktions- und Qualitätsbeeinflussung finde ich sehr gut ... würde auch mitmachen, wenn ich mehr Erfahrungen mit den Rollen hätte ... aber ich bleibe dran ... :q

Grüße an die Fangemeinde und kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr!!!|wavey: Jahn


----------



## Fletscher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Glückwunsch zum Traumhecht! #6
 Gibts auch ein Foto von der Dame?


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Rheinangler89 schrieb:


> Sers Jungs!
> Ich hät ma ner Frage an euch un hoff das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
> Ich fisch ne 10400 Red Arc un bei der hat sich jetzt nach ca.100Betriebsstunden der Knauf von de Kurbel gelöst(denk ma des hat was mim Lager zu tun), hängt zwar noch dran un is auch fischbar aber es nervt halt en bissl wenn des Ding einfach immer hin un her rutscht.Hab zwar noch Garantie drauf aber der will die ganze Rolle ham um se dann einzuschicken un so lang will ich net warten.
> 
> ...



wenns ein guter händler ist, bekommst ein austauschgerät.


----------



## Hooked (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



jahn schrieb:


> @ rheinangler89:
> wenn du am Metallknauf festhalten und adäquaten Ersatz besorgen willst, nimm den der Black Arc, der ist nämlich abschraubbar (hab' ich gerade eben festgestellt und vor dem ersten Angeleinsatz morgen gecheckt, beide Kugellager ölgebadet und das ganze gut gefettet wieder montiert). Will heißen, bei entsprechender Pflege, dürfte dir das nicht nochmal passieren, dass der Knauf sich verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> ...



Den ersten brauchbaren Tip hast Du doch schon gegeben.#6

Guter Einstand. 

Dann bleib mal am Ball und viel Spaß mit der neuen...


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich hoffe, dass ich Anfang des neuen Jahres meine Rote zurück, oder ein Ersatzmodell bekomme, nachdem ich jetzt seit 10 Wochen auf das Ding warte.
Angeblich liefert Spro im Moment wohl nicht aus, auch nicht die Reparaturteile...


----------



## Rheinangler89 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Danke für die ganzen Ratschläge!Ich werd heut mittag dann ma zu meinem Händler fahrn un mich da ma nach ner neuen KUrbel umhören. 
MFG Daniel


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

wegen all dieser hohen qualitätsmaßstäbe staubt meine arc im keller ein. hab mir nach dem klogriff zur red arc dann doch was vernünftiges vom japaner gekauft ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Angeblich liefert Spro im Moment wohl nicht aus, auch nicht die Reparaturteile...


Vlt. bessern sie ja nach, die Aufklärung und Kampagne zeigt Wirkung? :m |kopfkrat

Was unbedingt passieren muss:
- Bessere Fettung ab Werk, mit genug Fett überall, auch im Schnurlaufröllchen
- Bessere Endkontrolle und Nachbesserung von kratzig laufenden, schlecht montierten, die dürfen gar nicht raus.

- Verbesserung der Übertragungszahnräder für den langsamen Wormshaft von Zauber, RedArc10, BlueArc9, die sind genau ein Tick zu schlecht, dürften auch auch aus Kunststoff sein an der der Stelle wie bei Shimano, und dann glatter laufen.
- Eine Variante oder Umrüstung mit nicht so langsamen Wormshaft von aktuell 4:1 Spulen-Vor-Rücklauf, eine Variante mit 3:1 - 2.5:1 würde sicherer verlegen, was bei dünnen rauhen Geflechtschnüren wichtig ist.

- Austauschbarer gleichartiger Kurbelknauf auf allen Rollen mit der gleichen Befestigung, die Black Arc zeigt ja das sich was gebessert hat. Freie Wahl des Kurbelknaufs für alle! Und Reinigung und Wartung einfach möglich!
- Die Gegenschraube muss weg von diesem idiotischen schrägen hohlen Plastikchromding, die Nova zeigt dass es besser geht.

Dann wäre das gröbste abgestellt! :m
Dann könnte man an die wirklichen Luxusbedürfnisse gehen ...


----------



## jahn (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

Ein frohes neues und Petri Heiles 2009 an Alle hier im Board!

Die Black Arc hat ihren 1. Test erstmal bestanden ... zwar ohne zu tunken (zum waten war mir's einfach zu kalt), aber mit spröder Mono bei Frost und also gefrierendem eingeholten Schnurwasser überall ist sie ganz gut klar gekommen. Die verabreichte Schmierung scheint zu funzen ... im nachanglerischen Trockentest ist jedenfalls keine Veränderung in der Geschmeidigkeit des Laufverhaltens zu erkennen und auch das Schnurlaufröllchen tut's #6.

Frage: Wie oft ist denn die Schmierung des Schnurlaufröllchens zu empfehlen, um das oft beschriebene Problem gar nicht erst auszulösen? So in (Spinn-)Angelstunden ausgedrückt ...#c

... und nur, weil danach gefragt wurde ... die Bodden-Hechtdame, die leider (noch) nicht von der Black Arc bewältigt wurde :q:

Bis dann erstmal ... Grüße ... Jahn |wavey:


----------



## Nighty78 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo

bin neu hier und auch ein Fan von der Red Arc.
Habe hier schon viel von Problemen mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen und dem Kurbelgetriebe gehört.
Bestehen die Probleme auch wenn man nur am Süsswasser fischt??? Bin kein Salzwasserfan.
Wie sieht so eine Inspektion aus, und vorallem mit welchem Mitteln (welches Fett/ Öl).

Bin für Alles dankbar


----------



## Upi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@ Nighty78
Wie eine Inpektion und was das Oel-Fett angeht steht hier mehr wie genug im Forum nur mal ein bischen lesen!!!

@ All
Ich habe bei meinem Händler um die Ecke eine Red 10400 Edition mit 3 Ersatzspulen 2ter Kurbel und Cape (Mütze) gesehen für 99€ ist der preis IO?


----------



## crazyFish (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Nun wenn das Haupthaar langsam weniger wird ist so ne Kappe als Sonnenschutz bestimmt nicht verkehrt, ansonsten könnt ich der wenig abgewinnen .
Ebenso der zweiten Kurbel, ich bin kein Fan von T-Kurbeln...

Was dann noch überbleibt ist die normale Rolle mit zwei zusätzlichen E-Spulen, denn eine ist ja bei der Standard Version auch dabei.

Preislich liegt man mit dem Paket geringfügig unter dem Einzelkaufpreis. Da musst du dir die Frage stellen, ob sich für dich die Anzahl der E Spulen lohnen oder nicht.


----------



## Upi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@crazyFish
Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen da ich ja schon eine habe liegen die E-Spulen sicherlich nur im Schrank. Werd mal schauen was die für eine normale Red haben wollen.
(Rote Red Kappe mit Pool Brille sieht doch sicher auch cool aus und das Haar ist noch voll!!)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Apropos Ersatzspulen: Sind die Spulen der RedArse und die der neueren BlackArse eigentlich kompatibel?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Spulenkompatibiität, muß man von ausgehen, ohne das ich das bisher an denen selber ausprobiert habe. 7400, 8400, 9400 und 10400 Spulen setze ich dauernd durcheinander ein.
Wie es vom Produktspektrum her ausssieht, ersetzt Spro die Blue Arc 800 Serie mit der Black Arc 800 Serie, und da ist viel schwarz drauf und die Spulen haben keine teuren Bohrungen mehr, wie es auch schon bei der Ryobi Excia MX ist, die Spro aber bisher nicht übernommen hatte.

Das es bisher 3 Blue Arc Serien gibt, wovon die eine ganz anders ist (Serie 9), das war keine gute Idee, hat nur Verwirrung gebracht und dem Namen irgendwie doch geschadet. Nennt man unklares nebulöses Produktimage.  Vor allem wieso ist eine Blue Arc nicht blau sondern grau-silber?

Zumal es die Rolle lange gäbe (- in Japan als Applause XB vorhanden):


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Eine Red Arc 10400  kostet bei der Gummitanke 75 EUR, eine weitere E-Spule 12 EUR, macht 87 EUR für das ziemlich gleichwertige Paket, wenn man auf den Zusatz-Stuff verzichten kann. 

Mit ner grellroten Kappe möchte ich auch nicht angeln, die Farbe ist FALSCH, die Rolle ist nämlich rubin-rot und das ist schon fast ein dunkelrot und ein sehr schneller Grautöner, wie einige Fotos in starkem Sonnenlicht beweisen.

Kann man an der Zauber ZR schön sehen, meiner Meinung nach in der Farbkombination besser gelungen als die Red Arc:


----------



## stefclud2000 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Fans der Arc-Serie,


mal eine Frage:

Ich suche eine tolle Rolle für´s Spinnfischen ( Gufi´s bis ca.35g ) und habe da an eine
Spro Blue Arc 840 ( z.Zt. 60€ im Angebot ) gedacht!
Ich lese leider nur viele Infos über die Red Arc & Co ab leider fehlt mir eine Info ob die Blue Arc Rolle auch was wert ist!?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße aus der Lausitz!


----------



## jahn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo steffclud2000,

RedArc & Co ... da gehört die BlueArc jedenfalls dazu und zur Qualität kommt bestimmt nochwas von Angeldet  ... ich hab' die BlackArc 840, die ja das Nachfolgemodell sein dürfte und find' sie super. Falls du in die Nähe von Kaltenkirchen (etwas nördlich von HH) kommst, da hat Moritz die BlueArc 8er für ab 35€ im Angebot, die RedArc für ab 45€ - je nach Größe denk' ich mal - oh, les' grade nochmal ''Grüße aus der Lausitz'' ist ja doch 'ne Ecke weg  ... aber wer weiß, vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden in der Gegend ... für mich ist es selbst auch zu weit weg #d ...
Zusammengefasst: RedArc hat wormshaft-Spulenhub und verlegt die Schnur etwas besser, BlueArc (7er u. 8er Serie) hat excenter und ist etwas stabiler im Getriebe. Bei Gufis bis 35g (incl. oder excl. Jigkopf?) geht RedArc aber sicher noch sehr gut. Bloß die ganz großen Gufis, die mit Kopf mal locker in die 80-100g-Region kommen, belasten die Rolle beim Jiggen dann doch ganz ordentlich ...
Also machst du mit der BlueArc bestimmt nix falsch und hast 'ne gute Rolle, auch für's leichtere und für's schwerere eben auch.

Gruß, Jahn #h


----------



## stefclud2000 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Jahn,


danke für deine Antwort.
Jo Hamburg ist´ne ganze Ecke weg von der Lausitz.Schade,denn die Preise vom Moritz sind ja der Hammer, leider verschicken sie keine Ware.
Naja, dann werde ich mir die Blue Arc 840 holen, wenn die mit den "schweren Gufis" bis 35 inkl.Jigs zurechtkommt.
Hatte mir eine Shimano Exage 2500 besorgt, die sollte auch mit diesen Gufis fertigwerden......ist sie aber nicht......schade, war auch ein feines Röllchen......aber nur für´s feine fischen gedacht!

Ok, ich warte noch 2-3Tage, vielleicht gibts ja noch´n Tipp vom AngelDet ansonsten wird die Blue Arc bestellt und ich berichte später!

Grüße
Steffen #h


----------



## Hooked (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Das Jiggen mit 100g Ködern, verpackt die rote auch locker. 
Nur beim kurbeln gegen "großen" Widerstand, kann wohl der Wormshaft verbiegen. Hab da allerdings keinerlei Probleme mit.
Beim Jiggen kurbelt man auch nur lose Schnur auf. 

Bei Dickfisch sollte man auch besser pumpen, als gegen den Widerstand Schnur auf zu kurbeln. Aber auch da hab ich noch nix gemerkt.
Ich meine, die Bluearc ist nicht schlecht, aber die rote gefällt mir besser. 
Die schwarze übrigens auch...


----------



## Többe (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

...und ich suche ne explosionseichnung von der blue arc 830!

bitte helft mir


----------



## Hooked (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hab grad mal geschaut, aber nix gefunden. Die Zeichnungen sind auf den Kartons. 
Müsstest Du Dir im Laden mal ablichten.
Oder ein netter Boardie kommt zu Hilfe. Hat hier bestimmt schon jemand, die Zeichnug (digital). 
Wenn nicht, kann bestimmt jemand ein Foto machen. Wird schon...


----------



## Többe (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

...den karton hab ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Kark (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte für die kommende Saison mal meine bereits 2 Jahre alte RedArc ein bisschen Warten sprich mal fetten oder ölen. Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe und ungerne auf Gut Glück die Rolle aufschraube wollte ich mal hier fragen welches Schmiermittel ihr empfehlen könnt und evtl eine kleine Kurzbeschreibung wie ich das am besten anstelle (mit Bildern wäre sogar richtig gutund hilfreich). Am besten von jemanden der das auch schon mal selbst gemacht hat. Ich hoffe das auch andere davon profitieren können.  Viele Grüße  Kark


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte für die kommende Saison mal meine bereits 2 Jahre alte RedArc ein bisschen Warten sprich mal fetten oder ölen. Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe und ungerne auf Gut Glück die Rolle aufschraube wollte ich mal hier fragen welches Schmiermittel ihr empfehlen könnt und evtl eine kleine Kurzbeschreibung wie ich das am besten anstelle (mit Bildern wäre sogar richtig gutund hilfreich). Am besten von jemanden der das auch schon mal selbst gemacht hat. Ich hoffe das auch andere davon profitieren können. Viele Grüße Kark


 

Tipp: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600&highlight=anleitung+red+arc+fetten&page=3

Gruß und viele Erfolg 
HEWAZA


----------



## Khaane (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Musst unter Quantum Hot Sauce schauen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2260851&highlight=quantum+sauce#post2260851


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo zusammen,

für die, die es interessiert anbei Bilder von Teilen des Innenlebens einer Black Arc.


----------



## donlotis (2. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Leider kein WS!

Danke für den Einblick! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Wieso leider?


----------



## Knödel (8. April 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

hrhr ist ja lustig, ein red arc fan club. Ich mag die rolle jetzt nicht so. Hat wer infos zur baitcaster? Sieht ja fast genauso klotzig aus wie die statio. Kann mir wer sagen ab welchem wurfgewicht diese köder werfen kann? Welches köderspekrum wird von der rolle bedient?


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Knödel

Schau mal in den Thread mit der Ryobi Ixorne.
Ist baugleich bis auf die Optik.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. April 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Knödel schrieb:


> hrhr ist ja lustig, ein red arc fan club. Ich mag die rolle jetzt nicht so. Hat wer infos zur baitcaster? Sieht ja fast genauso klotzig aus wie die statio. Kann mir wer sagen ab welchem wurfgewicht diese köder werfen kann? Welches köderspekrum wird von der rolle bedient?



So, nachdem ich deine Beiträge nun seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder lesen musste und dazu nichts gesagt habe, werde ich dies nun nachholen.

Überlegst du ernsthaft, dir eine Rolle der Arc-Serie anzuschaffen oder möchtest du hier nur ein bischen rumstänkern, wie du es zum Großteil auch in anderen Threads tust? Deine aggressiven Ausdrücke "hrhr ist ja lustig..." und "sieht ja fast genauso klotzig aus" lassen mich dies vermuten.

Wenn dem so sein sollte, spar dir ähnliche Ergüsse doch bitte nicht nur in diesem, sondern auch in anderen Threads.
Sollte ich deine Art einfach nur missverstehen, tut mir das leid und ich hoffe, dir wird zur red arc baitcaster noch qualifiziert geholfen.

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

|good:

Die Red Arc ist nicht die einzige Arc. Außerdem sind da eben auch die Ryobis und viele andere mit bei. Welche Rolle sonst wird von so vielen Herstellern praktisch identisch vertrieben? 

Die Excenterverlegerollen sind nahezu ideal, vor allem stehlen sie im A<->B  - Vergleich praktisch jeder anderen Rolle die Schau (je nach Pflegezustand natürlich).
Dass die WS-Verleger und damit auch viele billig rausgehauene RedArcs Probleme mit dem sanften Getriebelauf des WS-Verlegegetriebes bekamen, ist leider so, aber eben auch nur *ein* Problem, was jemand sogar recht gut vorbeugend fixen kann.
Das alleine ist aber noch lange kein Grund zum Schlechtmachen der Rolle, denn der Rest funktionuckelt hervorragend, z.B. eben (über alle Meldungen!) keine abgerissenen Köder durch Bügelumschlag, keine Fischverluste wegen der Rollenmechanik, zahlreiche ausgedrillte Monsterfische, vieljährige erwiesene Haltbarkeit, usw. usw. 
Und andere Rollen haben ganz andere Probleme ... |rolleyes

Wenn ich jetzt den Preis mal noch dazunehme, also das P/L-Verhältnis rechnen will, dann kann sich jeder Angler selber fragen ob er ca. 50 EUR (für Applause/Clones) oder bis ca. 500 EUR hoch ausgeben will, und es dann noch bezweifelbar bleibt, ob er oder sie wirklich mehr an Angelleistungsfähigkeit für sein Geld bekommt. :g |kopfkrat


----------



## Elfredo82 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

_Da simmer dabei_ ! Dat es prima! ! #6 (Red Arc 10400)

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## bobbl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Guten Tag ihr Fans!
Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten ne Blue Arc 7300 zugelegt und bin mit der recht zufrieden. Zugegeben, bis jetzt habe ich mit ihr nur mim Schwimmer im kleinen Kanal geangelt und die größten Fänge waren bis jetzt paarunddreißig cm lange Schleien.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt mal mit der Spinnangeln zu gehen und da ich nachdem ich vonder mangelhaften Fettung gehört habe die Achse herausgedreht und gesehen, dass die im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Rollen staubtrocken ist.
Nun meine Frage.
Wie fettet man denn nun diese Rolle richtig, welches Fett könnt ihr mir empfehlen und wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mir das auch gelingen wird?
lg


----------



## Hooked (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Schau mal hier nach...


----------



## bobbl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Sorry...aber ich find da nicht durch....
hat da jemand nen genaueren Link oder Tipp...hatte geplant Penn Rollenfett zu benutzen, ist das geeignet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



bobbl schrieb:


> Blue Arc 7300 zugelegt
> ...
> Sorry...aber ich find da nicht durch....
> hat da jemand nen genaueren Link oder Tipp...hatte geplant Penn Rollenfett zu benutzen, ist das geeignet?


Sind weitere Links dort.
Die 7300 ist ein "Allesfresser", da geht fast jedes Fett und das Penn natürlich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Hooked (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hi Det (+auch die anderen),

OT an:

ist ja echt der Hammer was da im Zinkertrööt abging. Ich habe zwischendurch immer mal wieder "fast"gespostet, dann aber alles wieder gelöscht (3-4mal).Danach habe ich es ganz sein lassen. 
Echt zu blöde sowas. |gr:
Vor allem wissen wir immer noch nicht was da jetzt wirklich drin ist. 
Das Zink schlechter bzw.weniger haltbar ist, dürfte eigentlich schon länger bewiesen sein. 

Das es in Rollen einigermaßen funktioniert, auch. Das es aber nicht so lange hält wie "vernünftige" Materialien, auch.
Schreibt selbst Shimano. 
Trotzdem es elektromagnetisch abgeschirmt ist...:q

Was die blöde Anmache die ganze Zeit soll, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Wenn die alle nur daran interessiert sind das ihre Rollen  eingermaßen funktionieren, aber nicht "wie", "warum" und   "womit" sie funktionieren. Warum lesen sie das dann??
Alles sehr merkwürdig.|kopfkrat


Zwei- drei Poster, wussten garnicht was abgeht und haben die ganze Zeit nur rumgestänkert. #d
Von den ganzen Pro-Zinkern kam nicht ein Argument für Zink. 
Aber gegen Zink gefordert haben sie Hunderte.

Als soweit schon alles klar war und einige gemerkt haben das sie evtl. Unrecht haben könnten, kamen ja nur noch Anfeindungen. 
Echt lachhaft und auch ziemlich böse was da zum Teil geschrieben wurde.

Was ist hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich los im AB?

Naja, lass Dir keinen erzählen und mach weiter. #h
Zur Not muss das dann IG-mäßig gelöst werden oder so.


P.S. Es ist ja nunmal so, dass man mit Leuten denen die Grundlagen fehlen nur schwerlich diskutiern kann. |rolleyes

Wenn garkein Zink drin ist, ist doch alles bestens. Wenn doch, dann haben wir den Beweis dafür, wieder mal nur Testkaninchen spielen zu dürfen...

-naja, OT aus:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Danke! #h

In den alltermeisten aktuellen dort besprochenen Rollen ist eben hauptsächlich gar kein "Zink" drin, das war doch eindeutig.
Aber das herangehen an das Problem ist alleine schon sehr ungenau und vieldeutig, genauso hatte ja die TP-FB schon "Stahlgetriebe" drauf stehen - was fürn Quatsch. Das hab ich auch mehrmals an einigen Stellen moniert - nur ist das niemand so drauf abgefahren.

Es ist schon merkwürdig, dass es anscheinend für einige nicht nachvollziehbar ist, dass man schlichtweg Erfahrungen mit sowas hat, lange zurückliegende, etliche aktuelle, eine Vielzahl.
Es ist noch merkwürdiger, dass sich etliche erdreisten die wildesten Sachen zu behaupten und zu postulieren - entgegen den erster Hand vorliegenden Realwerten - in Form einer Rolle. (Mir fiel dazu nur noch meine jetzige Signatur ein )
Es ist noch viel merkwürdiger und auch trauriger, was da an Umgangston und persönlichen Beleidungen geäußert wurde. 
Die beaufsichtigenden Moderatoren tun mir leid, kollegial, als Menschen und ihre strapazierten Nerven, und in ihrer zwangsläufigen Verzweiflung.
Viele kleine Stiche gerade eben unter die Gürtellinie sind auch eine Beleidigung insgesamt. 
Anscheinend wird oft nur noch um des Schreibens und Rechthaben willen geschrieben, eben nicht mehr an den Inhalten orientiert. Ein Offtopic scheint nebenbei auch nicht mehr zu existieren und zu funktionieren. 
Du brauchst nur irgendwo "Red Arc" zu schreiben, und schon öffnen sich vielfältig die Schleusen von Dummfug, Vorurteilen, Halbverstehen und Mißgunst.

Das *wir* (wer ist das? ) bei den Zauber + RedArc auch ein leichtes latentes Zinkzahnradproblem haben, das wird auch nur beliebig umgemünzt, als Schlamm genommen, Dummfug drüber geschwafelt, aber weder die Erfahrung noch das darin liegende Problem gesehen.

Interessanterweise weiß ich eben, wie man das mildern oder an einem unwichtigen Getriebeteil nicht auftreten lassen kann. Das steht auch schon jahrelang in den Threads, es war im Verlaufe ab Mitte 2006 relevant. 
Inzwischen wissen eigentlich alle regelmäßigen WS-Arc-Benutzer, dass man gegen die vorzeitige Alterung der Zwischenantriebsritzel was tun kann, und überhaupt die Rolle um Klassen aufsteigt, bei guter Schmierung.

Aber selbst das Rollenwarten und -schmieren scheint genau solchen Themenzerstörern ja eine alschimistische grausige Geheimwissenschaft zu sein, die eigentlich besser verboten gehört.

Mir fällt dazu nur eine sinnige Sache ein: Zwei Klassen von Anglern, die die können, und die die nicht.

Mit der zweiteren Gruppe möchte ich führderhin lieber nichts mehr zu schaffen haben. :g


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Naja, glücklicherweise habe ich es geschafft den Zinkthread zu killen. :m


----------



## Slotti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

wird jetzt hier nachgetreten oder was ?


ey Leute auch hier können wir mitlesen 


zu dem was hier so von sich gegeben wird möchte ich dann lieber mal nichts sagen, nur zu der Sache mit dem Umgangston "wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallts heraus"

Detlef wo kommt eigentlich deine Verwarnung her?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Es gibt einige Leute, die haben hier in diesem Thread (mangels Item) nichts zu suchen.  :g

Ich lese mir aber auch nicht mehr durch, was die so von sich sülzen - die Ignorelist ist lang und länger, aber sehr nützlich! #6

Ich stelle hier den Antrag an den Moderator die obigen Spam-Postings (in Absicht diesen Thread zu stören oder zu zerstören) möglichst schnell zu löschen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine äusserst verständliche Ansage!


Dann versuchs ichs mal verständlicher 
Mehr oder weniger bekanntlich ist die "Arc", besser sind die Arc-Typen "Schrauberrollen"!
(@all: Stella und Infinity sind auch nicht gerade das gleiche, nur mal angemerkt) 
Also was für "richtige Männer", die auch an ihrem GTI oder ihrer Harley schrauben, sowas derart!  :m :m

Und die andere tun das eben nicht - oder nur NOCH nicht! :q 

Leute die sich darüber austauschen, dazulernen und gesittet kommunizieren können und wollen, sind gut. #6
Die, die das nicht können oder nicht wollen, sind schlecht. :v  Kontraproduktiv at maximum.


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Martin
Dich habe ich nicht gemeint. Obwohl da so einiges auch nicht ganz korrekt von Dir war. Allerdings nicht mir gegenüber. Also mach mal halblang mit Deinen andauernen Sticheleien wie, Det´s Jünger und sowas.
Ich habe hier geschrieben weil ich noch was zu sagen hatte. Das ist kein nachtreten.

...und zu den gebissenen Hunden. Warum schreibst Du hier überhaupt Martin?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



> Naja, glücklicherweise habe ich es geschafft den Zinkthread zu killen.


Geht hier auch ganz fix, falls hier die gleichen Unsitten einziehen - nur mal so als Anmerkung!


----------



## Nick_A (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Naja, glücklicherweise habe ich es geschafft den Zinkthread zu killen. :m



Da wäre ich an Deiner Stelle aber ebenfalls seeeehr stolz auf mich !!! #d

Respekt !!! |rolleyes

Warum hast Du denn den Thread absichtlich gekillt ? Weil Ihr mit Euren Behauptungen nicht weitergekommen seid ... und weil ich dann auch noch das "latente Zinkproblem der RedArc" genannt habe ?

Nochmals .... 

*RESPEKT ... GANZ GROSSES TENNIS von Dir !* #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich stelle hier den Antrag an den Moderator die obigen Spam-Postings (in Absicht diesen Thread zu stören oder zu zerstören) möglichst schnell zu löschen!


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

@Nick und die anderen auch alle. 

Ich habe das ganze dann mal wieder in den Zinktrööt verlegt!!!!      :m:m:m


Ohje...


----------



## TRANSformator (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Lasst doch diesen Thread in Ruhe.... Hier wird über die Arc und Konsorten diskutiert und sonst garnichts.

Bin gerne bereit, einen entsprechenden Shimano-Thread für euch zu eröffnen, aus dem ich mich dann getrost raushalten werde. Es sind eh immer dieselben Leute, die dort anwesend sind. Ich unterscheide sie immer in Techniker- und Marketingfraktion. Sachlich bzw technisch diskutieren will eh niemand mehr, da viele dazu garnicht in der Lage sind. Daher wird eh nur mit irgendwelchen weisen Zitaten, klugen Sprüchen und noch klügeren Links um sich geworfen. Auch die aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitate von vorherigen Beiträgen hat nichts mit sinnvoler Konversation zu tun gehabt.

Da offensichtlich ein Moderator eine gewisse Fraktion favorisiert und zwischen uns und dem Moderator eine gewisse Abhängigkeit besteht, kann ich nur freundlich an die Boardis appellieren, dass dieser Thread nicht absichtlich zerstört wird.
Daher auch die faire Bitte an den Moderator, hier ein Auge drauf zu werfen und den Thread nicht einfach dicht zu machen, sondern die entsprechenden Leute aus dem Thread zu verbannen. Meiner Meinung anch sind bestimmte Leute definitiv keine Arc-Fans (siehe Threadtitel), gehören demnach auch nicht zum Arc-Fanclub und sollten sich hier zurückhalten.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



> Da offensichtlich ein Moderator eine gewisse Fraktion favorisiert und zwischen uns und dem Moderator eine gewisse Abhängigkeit besteht, kann ich nur freundlich an die Boardis appellieren, dass dieser Thread nicht absichtlich zerstört wird.


Ich favorisiere keine Fraktion, erlaube mir aber dennoch eine eigene Meinung zu haben...
Den Thread nicht ausufern zu lassen, ist sicherlich dagegen im Sinne des Erfinders.....



> Meiner Meinung anch sind bestimmte Leute definitiv keine Arc-Fans (siehe Threadtitel), gehören demnach auch nicht zum Arc-Fanclub und sollten sich hier zurückhalten.


Hier wie in jedem anderen Thread auch gilt immer das gleiche:
Jeder darf alles und überall schreiben, sofern es nicht zu weit OT ist und auch ansonsten die Boardregeln und geltendes Recht beachtet wird....

Falls mal ein Mod nichts mitkiregt (bei über 1.200 Beiträgen täglich kann das halt passieren); einfach den entsprechenden Beitrag melden..


----------



## TRANSformator (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich favorisiere keine Fraktion, erlaube mir aber dennoch eine eigene Meinung zu haben...



Die habe ich auch........




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier wie in jedem anderen Thread auch gilt immer das gleiche:
> Jeder darf alles und überall schreiben, sofern es nicht zu weit OT ist und auch ansonsten die Boardregeln und geltendes Recht beachtet wird....
> 
> Falls mal ein Mod nichts mitkiregt (bei über 1.200 Beiträgen täglich kann das halt passieren); einfach den entsprechenden Beitrag melden..



Dann bin ich gespannt, wie lange der Thread noch lebt...


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Naja, dass die Beschimpfungen seitens Martin als "Hunde" nicht zu weit gehen, wundert mich etwas. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Mobbing, Rumtrollen und gezielte persönliche Angriffe und gezieltes Stören gehören leider anscheinend zur Tagesordnung. 




Hooked schrieb:


> Was ist hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich los im AB?
> Naja, lass Dir keinen erzählen und mach weiter. #h
> Zur Not muss das dann IG-mäßig gelöst werden oder so.


Ich habe deine Anregung mal aufgenommen und gerade eine entsprechende IG erstellt.
Und dazu die im Sinne *dieses Threades* noch aktiv + positiv zu agierend scheinenden zu einer Start+Rahmenbesprechung eingeladen. 
Vlt. bringt es was, eine neue konstruktive und gemeinsame Richtung zu finden? |kopfkrat
Einfach ist es nicht, aber bei eigentlich gleichen Interessen sollte das doch gehen können? |wavey:


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*


Jetzt hör auf hier und komm wieder rüber...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das Du festlegen willst mit wem Du dich austauschen willst und mit wem nicht, steht Dir natürlich zu.


Das sehe ich im Moment als die einzige Lösung - bestimmte Sachen, Sprüche und Leute höre ich mir einfach nicht mehr an. Ganz ohne Porzellanzerschlagen.
Damit bist nicht Du gemeint, was mir leide täte wenn Du Dich betroffen fühltest. So ist das nicht gemeint. #g
Zwischen Leuten die Pro und Contra sagen, die konstruktive bis spaßige Kritik üben, und denen die nur noch egozentrische Ziele verfolgen, kann ich wohl unterscheiden. Nur manchmal haben ein oder zwei Sätze dafür nicht die rechte Aussagekraft und Trennschärfe, das ist wahr und zurecht moniert.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was aber schlicht eine Unverschämtheit ist, ist das Du einem Mod sagst was er hier zu löschen hat. Das macht mich wirklich sprachlos??


Wieso? Es ist kongruent zu den Boardstatuten, kongruent zu einem weithin hier sonst angewandten Handeln, und wenn etwas zum Aufregen und zur Sprachlosigkeit geeignet ist, dann ist das dieses Vollspammen-Lassen von ganz klar thematisierten Threads. 
(initial nur die 2 folgenden Postings von deinem)

Ich hatte letztens eine länger Diskussion (nebenan wie Dir bekannt), wie in solchen Fällen am besten und an Möglichkeiten zu verfahren ist, und was man überhaupt lösen kann, was man unbedingt verhindern muss. 
Da gibt es dann nur eine Lösung, die Thomas9904 ja ansonsten schon exakt als einzig mögliche "Waffe" angewandt hat: Verschieben in den Off-Topic Thread, was einfacher als Löschen geht. Wieso hier nicht?

Von der Trollmafia und der Mobbinggang werden ja eh alle Threads zur Zeit totgespammt ...

Ich geh jedenfalls lieber in den "Untergrund". :q


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die längere Diskussion ist mir nicht bekannt.
Im Moment fehlt mir oft die Zeit bestimmte Sachen intensiv zu verfolgen und ich bin oft nicht auf dem Laufenden.

Ich lösche jetzt hier was von mir OT ist.
Den Rest klären wir Beiden demnächst mal am Telefon.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit der zweiteren Gruppe möchte ich führderhin lieber nichts mehr zu schaffen haben. :g



Ich denke, dass du dich da durchaus differenzierter ausdrücken könntest. Genau jetzt fühle ich mich und Mark und auch andere von dir in eine Schublade gesteckt in der ich mich nicht besonders wohlfühlen würde.

Deine Einteilung in zwei Gruppen - die Doofen, die eine andere Meinung haben als du und die Schlauen, die der gleichen Meinung sind wie du - finde ich recht schlicht und hätte sowas von jemandem der einen akademischen Grad besitzt auch nur bedingt erwartet.

Du solltest dich vielleicht mal irgendwann in ein stilles Kämmerlein zurückziehen und erstens mal darüber nachdenken, ob nicht zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit besteht, dass du bei irgendeiner deiner Thesen auf dem Holzweg bist und zweitens ob du das Geschirr, welches du hier gerade massiv zerschlägst nicht lieber heile gelassen hättest. 

Mein Posting kann, da es recht OT ist auch gerne verschoben oder gelöscht werden - das würde nur unterstreichen welche Wert- bzw. Geringschätzung du der Meinung anderer entgegenbringst.

Das war früher nicht so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Deine Einteilung in zwei Gruppen - die Doofen, die eine andere Meinung haben als du und die Schlauen, die der gleichen Meinung sind wie du - finde ich recht schlicht ...


So ist das nicht gemeint, sorry.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du dich da durchaus differenzierter ausdrücken könntest. Genau jetzt fühle ich mich und Mark und auch andere von dir in eine Schublade gesteckt in der ich mich nicht besonders wohlfühlen würde.


Das war und ist so nicht beabsichtigt, Nehme ich hiermit zurück und korrigiere das differenzierter. 

*2 Gruppen von Anglern, die die tolerant und konstruktiv und erbaulich miteinander umgehen können, und die die nicht.*

Worum es mir dabei geht, primär um den Umgang miteinander und den Umgangston, das wissen wir ja eigentlich schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hhm!

Am Ende wird alles gut??

Wäre ja schön.

Mal wieder Ontopic.

Wo kriegt man im Moment per Online aus DE ne Ryobi Excia 2000.
Ich brauche Eine!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Am Ende wird alles gut??
> 
> Wäre ja schön.


Wollen wir hoffen. Ich kenne da einen sehr guten Satz von Uli zu! #6



> Wo kriegt man im Moment per Online aus DE ne Ryobi Excia 2000.
> Ich brauche Eine!!


Aus DE wird schwierig. Mit Angelcenter Eiche war ich auch nicht so zufrieden. |rolleyes
Der BP s-w-ausruestung kommt wohl mit dem WFT-Vertrieb für Ryobi nicht mehr so gut klar, die haben die auslaufen lassen.

Gut fand ich dieses Angebot, auch den Preis und nach kurzer Recherche hier im Board gab es bisher nicht negatives für mich zu dem Shop.
http://www.knkfishing.com/pd-ryobi-excia-mx-spinning-fishing-reel.cfm

Die 1000 mit der kleineren Spule hab ich da, nachdem ich schon mal zeit/leihweise eine 2000 und 3000 hier hatte. Die 3000 hat eine austauschbare Spule mit den anderen Ryobi+Arcs, die 1000/2000 leider nicht.
Die Spulenzahl ist mit 2 oder 3 je nach Angebot unterschiedlich. 
Die Bodys sind auch alle ziemlich gleich und gleich schwer bzw. gleich leicht.
Die schnelle Spulenbewegung ergibt eine schnelle Schnurkreuzung, fast exakt wie weiland die goldene Ultregra JP von 2000/01.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

aah, die gute "alte" Excia. Ein in D nicht so bekanntes Model findet neue Anhänger. Gut das ich bei Onkel G. nocht rechtzeitig zugeschlagen habe.
Eine Klasse und sehr solide Rolle mit einer perfekten Schnurverlegung.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

PS: leider kenn ich derzeit auch keine Quelle mehr ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hast Du jetzt noch mehr, Thomas? 

Die 3000 finde ich besonders genial, weil man da eine leichtere+gelochte 3000er Spule von Zauber o.ä. draufstecken kann und eine leichtere Kurbel dran, und voila hast Du eine vollmetallige 3000-Shimano-Größe in sehr kleinem Outfit, die dann an die 250g Schwelle herunterkommt. Der reine Gehäuse/Rotorblock ist sehr schön leicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Na die Quelle ist doch gut.
Danke!

Dann werde ich das Ding mal demnächst richtig fordern, denn das wird wohl so sein dass ich die Combo an die die Rolle soll am öftesten von allen zur Hand nehme.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Nein, leider nur eine 2000er und einer 3000er. Aber beide noch zum "kleinen" Preis bei Onkel G. erworben.
Irgendwann standen die mal in KaKi für (ab) 49,90 im Sonderpreiszettel. Da hätte man reagieren sollen. In meinen Augen in der Preisklasse unter 100,- € eine der besten Rollen auf dem Markt. Vor allem nicht so "fehlerträchtig" wie die Zauber u. Arc´s.

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Alternativ zur Excia kannst du auch die Byron Alice nehmen. Ist die gleiche Rolle.
Gibt es bei ebay bzw. angeln-preiswert für ca. 79,- €. (einfach mal anrufen und handeln  )

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wo die Zauber hergestellt wird?

Habe mir hier

http://www.knkfishing.com/pd-ryobi-e...shing-reel.cfm 

zwei 3000er geordert, kosten inkl. Versand und Zoll 90 Euro das Stück.
Geliefert wurden sie aus China.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Meinst Du jetzt Zauber oder Excia?

Wie ist denn der Schmierzustand?

Da steht ja höchstens "Designed and Engineered in Japan" drauf.

Der Hersteller ist wohl die ehemalige Ryobi-Rollenfabrik, die aber nicht mehr zu Ryobi gehört, sondern definitiv per Pressemeldung verkauft wurde und an eine Vielzahl Angelgeräte-Labels liefert (Ryobi, Spro, Grauvell, Tubertini, Penn, WFT, Byron, ...).
Dass die inzwischen Montagebänder in China haben, kann eigentlich nicht wundern, weil sie die Preise sonst vergleichsweise gar nicht so niedrig machen können.

Die Excia 3000 ist eine Top-Rolle fürs leichtere Angeln, eine Großmeisterei der feinen Schnurverlegung.
Aufwerten kannst Du sie mit einer leichteren+gelochten 3000er Spule von Zauber/BlueArc (-10g).


----------



## samba43 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Wobei man die Rollen mit etwas Glück zu dem Preis auch in Deutschland bekommt.
Was mich auch interessiert sind die verschiedenen Excias die man bei ibäh com findet (Holzknauf,Gummiknauf etc.) Gibt´s da unterschiedliche Modelle ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Gute Frage! Da gibts einer mit anderer Kurbel, die sieht aus wie mit meiner Modding-Kurbel , mit Holz-T-Knobsie. Hab den Anbieter auch schon mal gefragt, soll wirklich so aussehen. Hab aber keine gekauft, da erst der Bestand an Applauses aufgefüllt wurde. 

Die Excia gibts aber sowieso schon in 3 Austattungs-/Farbvarianten, nämlich neben der Excia auch als Zester jeweils mit MX und VX, unterschiedliche Kugellagerzahlen genannt.
http://www.knkfishing.com/pd-ryobi-zester-full-metal-construction-spinning-reel.cfm


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich meine die 3000er Zauber.
Über den Schmierzustand werde ich noch berichten.
Jupp, für den Preis kann man Sie auch hier erwerben.
Habe die Rolle dort bestellt, weil sie keine Klappkurbel wie bei den deutschen Modellen üblich, besitzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

So wie ich das bei neuen Rollenangeboten aus Asia gesehen habe, ist die Klappkurbel wohl wirklich auf hier beschränkt oder bald passe, mit der von Spro bekannten blanken Alu-Kurbel ersetzt. Wobei es min. 2 verschiedene Formen des grauen Kunststoff-T-Knaufes gibt, wovon mir die ältere besser gefällt. 
Die Excia von KNK hat auf dem Bild genauso keine Klappkurbel mehr ...

Aber schau mal die Kurbel an, neben der normalen: :m
http://www.parknumfishing.com/images/1168829273/Excia.jpg

Diese Zauber hatte ich schon mal Ende2005 im AB vorgestellt ...
http://parknumfishing.com.www.readyplanet.net/images/1168829273/Zaubernew.jpg
genauso wie eben die Holz-Knobsie Kurbel für Ryobis und Arcs, gezeigt 2005 im AB
http://parknumfishing.com.www.readyplanet.net/images/1168829273/Applause80003.jpg
Da kann man sich jetzt mal denken wer so mitliest 

Genauso wie die vielen Größenabstufungen um Shim.Size 4000,5000,
das hab ich auch schon mehrmals in die entsprechenen Threads geschrieben 
und jetzt hab ich 2 richtig schnurfassende Applause 5000. 

Welche neue Rollentype ich nicht einordnen kann, ist die Ryobi Vertigo.
Die hat ein anderes Gehäuse als Applause, Zauber oder Excia, aber am ähnlichsten zur Excia, mit einer Spule der Applause und einer Kurbel der WFT-Alubraid.
Von Tubertini sieht die Vertigo wieder anders aus, zu dem 6 feingestufte Größen im Bereich Shimano 2000-5000 Sizes,
http://www.matchanglershop.de/UserFiles/5099215.jpg
silber, Zauber-Spule, Nova-Kurbel. Das mit dem Aufdruck High-Quality finde ich interessant ... 

Dann gibts noch neu die Ryobi Xenos (rot-weiß), die vom Gehäuse her nach einem Applause-Abkömmling aussieht,
aber mit dem leichteren Spar-Bügel der Ecusima, der sich auch an Red-Arc Match 10401M wiederfindet.
Man bekommt neben der Red Arc auch eine Applause-Derivat in Rot, und mit der Zauber ZR eine weitere ganz rote Variante

Es gibt auch mehr Größen:  4500 5000 5500
http://base.googlehosted.com/base_m...riginal_images/1271_0.jpg&dhm=507d753f&size=6
Die Applause 5000 ist auch eine 4500/5000, mit einem Rotor für beide Spulengrößen, wie das bei Shimano mit den wechselbaren 3000/4000 mal war.

Ganz neu auch:
Ryobi Fokamo (irgendwie ala Shimano-Gehausestyle)
Ryobi Kobe (irgendwie ala Daiwa-Gehausestyle)
Ryobi Amazon (Heckbremse)
Ryobi AP Power (in groß, 8000)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Diese Rollen habe ich noch nicht live gesehen,
stehen aber schon lange und immer noch auf der offiziellen Ryobi-Fishing Tackle Seite,
und zeigen was farblich so schrilles geht.
Zauber_ZR, Applause_XB, Ecusima_SI


----------



## Tewi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

ist ja voll interessant zu lesen hier, wer was mit wem ausgetauscht hat und tauscht...#6
bin zwar noch nicht so der freak wie andere hier, aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch mit dem jahren!
habe zum spinnfischen auch mal eine red arc besessen und war sehr zufrieden (hatte wohl kein montagsmodell!!) und nachdem mein Dad sie mal fischen durfte bin ich sie los!|krach:
bekomm diese woche (hoffe ich!) wieder eine red arc und hoffe das mein dad die nicht wieder in die finger bekommt werde sie dann umlackieren!!!!:q


----------



## samba43 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Diese Rollen habe ich noch nicht live gesehen,
> stehen aber schon lange und immer noch auf der offiziellen Ryobi-Fishing Tackle Seite,
> und zeigen was farblich so schrilles geht.
> Zauber_ZR, Applause_XB, Ecusima_SI



Von der ZR ist neulich eine bei 123 in D weggegangen...

Würde zu gerne wissen ob die "High Quality" von Tubertini denn auch wirklich made in Japan ist wie im Matchanglershop zu lesen ist....denn ohne Werk dort wird´s schwierig|uhoh:


----------



## singer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die Vertigo auf dem Bild ist recht eindeutig eine Braidspin vom Körper her.

Kennst du schon diese hier Mikado.

http://www.mikado.pl/kolowrotek.php?id=42


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Die rote Zauber ZR habe ich neulich bei 123.. gekauft, wurde aus Israel geliefert.

Die blaue XB hätte ich gerne, würde bestimmt gut zur meiner blauen VHF passen.


----------



## samba43 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich weiss nicht ob die schon hier war, aber es scheint auch eine Excia zu sein:
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/dragon-team-dragon-g5-a17-p861-k4359.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Aus der Fabrikation kommen die Team Dragon FD900iZ und Team Dragon FD700iX ganz bestimmt.

Mikado nun auch noch dabei, das weitet sich ja erheblich aus mit immer neuen Vertriebs-Labeln.


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo!

Was mich an den Rollen interessieren würde-

sind Digigear und die beschichteten Kugellager eine deutliche Aufwertung der Rolle? Ich meine die Kugellager schon, aber hat die aktuelle Applause schon das was hier als Digigear angepriesen wird? Die Rolle ist ja "eine Neuheit fürs Jahr 2009"

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Ich sage: Da muss jemand erstmal wirklich reingucken. 

Gilt ja auch hier: Papier ist geduldig.

Die letzten gerade gekauften Applause's (von Gerlinger) fühlen sich jedenfall nicht anders an (und zuwenig Fett wie immer).
Die beiden großen beidseitig gedichteten Edelstahlkugellager einer Applause/Zauber laufen jedenfalls eher besser als die normalen ARB von Shimano oder CRBB von Daiwa.
Die Applause (nur die orginale V1 von Ryobi) hat auch ein Bronze-Gleitlager anstelle des Kugellagers auf der rechten Seite, was Clones als Kugellager ausgeführt haben. Könnte man verbessern ...


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

bei Gerlinger seh ich nur BlueArcs (z.B. BlueArc 940..), die wirst du meinen ("wenig Fett"->Spro  ). Werde mir beide, also Mikado und Spro /Ryobi bestellen und vergleichen.


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> bei Gerlinger seh ich nur BlueArcs (z.B. BlueArc 940..), die wirst du meinen ("wenig Fett"->Spro  ). Werde mir beide, also Mikado und Spro /Ryobi bestellen und vergleichen.



Wenn Det Applause schreibt, wird er wahrscheinlich auch Applause meinen.

Nebenbei: Die schlechte Fettung findest du bei allen Rollen dieses Typs. Das ists ganz egal, ob Ryobi, Spro, Grauvell, Penn oder WFT drauf steht
Ich habe in meinem Besitz Arcs von Spro, und ne Grauvell Excel.
Ne Ryobi Zauber und eine Applause hat mein Vater, die ich auch fische und warte.
Die Grauvell Excel ist mit der Zauber absolut identisch, hat auch ne Klappkurbel und sogar die Lackierung ist identisch, einziger Unterschied sind die Schriftzüge. Auf der Ryobi steht halt Zauber und auf der anderen Grauvell Excel.
Die Werksfettung unterlag bei allen leichten Schwankungen, war aber insgesamt bei allen recht dürftig. Komischerweise hatte eine der Arcs von Werk aus das meiste Fett mitbekommen, obwohl ja meist das Gegenteil behauptet wird. Für mich ziehe ich da das Fazit, dass es da keinen Unterschied gibt, ob da nun Ryobi, Spro oder sonstwas dauf steht, kommt wahrscheinlich alles aus derselben Manufaktur.

Die Unterschiede resultieren aus der subejektiven Wahrnehmung des Menschen, den unterschiedlichen Verkaufszahlen/der unterschiedlichen Verbreitung und daraus resultierend dann viele Halbwahrheiten in Foren wie diesem.
Die Arcs von Spro wurden/werden wesentlich stärker beworben als zum Bsp. die Ryobis (andere Marken wie Grauvell etc. sind da noch unbekannter). D.h. das auch wesentlich mehr Arcs beim Endkunden zu finden sind. Im Studium bin ich mal einer Studie begegnet, die belegte, dass ein Kunde eine positive Erfahrung durchschnittlich 3 mal weitergibt, während eine negative über 10 Mal weitergegeben wird.
Daraus resultiert, dass das Fettungsproblem dieser Rollen aufgrund der größeren Verbreitung der Arcs dort wesentlich stärker diskutiert, teilweise sogar propagiert wird/wurde.
Dazu kommen noch viele Meinungen in öffentlichen Foren, die von Leuten stammen, die mit dem Problem bei der Arc noch garkeine Erfahrungen gemacht haben und das nur vom Hören-Sagen kennen. Ist also viel Wischi-Waschi..........richtig ist aber, dass die gesamte Rollenserie besser gefettet sein dürfte.

Das wäre auch ein interessanter Ansatzpunkt für den Hersteller dieser Rollen, der wirklichs chnell und unkompliziert für wenige Cent mehr pro Rolle umgesetzt werden könnte. Aber das haben wir schon sehr oft durchgekaut (bisher leider ohne Erfolg).

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

in Gerlinger SoPo Liste 2/2009
S.61 Spro BlueArc 8000
S.49 Ryobi Applause (incl.5000)

und für's Einsteigersegment oder Friedfisch-/Grundangeln: S.48 Ryobi Ecusima

Ich kann mit der Kurbel und vor allem dem abschraubbaren Kurbelgriff (Knobsie) #6 mehr anfangen, als mit der Metallwalze von RedArc, BlueArc8 usw. 
Die BlackArc hat da wenigstens schon eine Änderung mit großer Pfennigschraube.
Wenn man von einer silbergrauen Spro oder Ryobi Kurbel und Spule entfernt, hat man Probleme herauszufinden, welche welche war. 

Ich sehe das auch so: Die Tagesformschwankungen der Assemblierer und Schmierer sind größer als die Typenunterschiede.
Und: Drauf verlassen kann ich mich in niedrigen Preisklassen oder gar Sonderangeboten schon gar nicht.
Rollen so ab ~ 250 EUR scheinen da genauer zu kontrolliert zu sein, aber sonst ...

Wenn man eh selber auf Vordermann bringen vorhat ist es Wurst, Jacke wie Hose. Das ist Rohstoff.
Nur wer sich auf ne "Gute" eingestellt hat und sowas haben will, der muss eben gut aufpassen und nachschauen.


----------



## samba43 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Bei welchen Modellen ausser der Black Arc lasse sich denn die Knobs entfernen bzw. austauschen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Erstmal alle alten Modelle, also Applause+Zauber, BlueArc 9000+7000. 
Kunststoffknauf in I-(Gr.1/2)  oder T-Form und Plastikkappe mit 6-eckigem Loch vor Schraube.

Nicht regulär zu öffnen gehts bei allen mit dem Kurbelknauf, der so wie bei der RedArc aussieht - glatte Metallstirnfläche.

Bei der Ecusima kann man den Knauf auch abschrauben (glatter kleiner Messingpröpel davor), bei der Excia hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Der erste wichtige Vorteil des Abschraubens ist ja die Wartung nach Sandbefall. :g


----------



## samba43 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Finde auch die Möglichkeit des Austauschens recht interessant.
Bei meiner Applause (altes Modell mit Klappkurbel) lässt sich der Knauf allerdings nicht entfernen (glatte Alufläche). Der Plastikstopfen hat auch kein sechseckiges Loch sondern ein rundes.


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Fanclub (Rollen)*

Hallo Det!


AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man von einer silbergrauen Spro oder Ryobi Kurbel und Spule entfernt, hat man Probleme herauszufinden, welche welche war.



Vom Aussehen her -auf jeden Fall! 
Das rechtsseitige Buchsenlager der Applause würde ich dann doch gerne  durch ein normales Kugellager ersetzt haben. Vermutlich   zu viel Aufwand, gegenüber dem Gewinn. 
Was mich an den Mikado Rollen so interessiert ist das Getriebe, die Antriebsscheibe bei der Ryobi ist ein Leichtgewicht- im Gegensatz zum  HDG Antriebsrad z.B.  der Okuma Lexsan Baitrunnerrolle  

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## AppA (12. Juli 2009)

*eine muss weg: Blue Arc 830 oder Black Arc 830*

Hallo,

eine von beiden muss weichen, da mein Tackle-Schrank überquwillt - welche der beiden ist denn die besser.

M.E. sind die identisch...


Gruß
Markus


----------

